# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  La Convention Del Commercialista Telematico

## danilo sciuto

Con grande piacere comunichiamo che sabato 13 settembre, a Rimini, si terrà la convention della grande _famiglia_ del Commercialista Telematico: un'occasione per conoscerci di persona e per trascorrere, se si vuole, un week-end nella riviera romagnola !! 
Noi del C.T. ci saremo tutti ! E voi ??   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Con grande piacere comunichiamo che sabato 13 settembre, a Rimini, si terrà la convention della grande _famiglia_ del Commercialista Telematico: un'occasione per conoscerci di persona e per trascorrere, se si vuole, un week-end nella riviera romagnola !! 
> Noi del C.T. ci saremo tutti ! E voi ??

  Io mi prenoto  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io mi prenoto

  Tu *eri già stato prenotato*. E' diverso ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Tu *eri già stato prenotato*. E' diverso ....

  Vedo che la mia libertà è seriamente a rischio  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Vedo che la mia libertà è seriamente a rischio

  No no anzi ... era a rischio se potevi scegliere di prenotarti o meno ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

Chi ha bisogno dell'indicazione di un albergo può inviare una mail a 
info @ commercialistatelematico.com 
cercheremo di trovarci tutti nello stesso albergo...

----------


## Niccolò

> Chi ha bisogno dell'indicazione di un albergo pu&#242; inviare una mail a 
> info @ commercialistatelematico.com 
> cercheremo di trovarci tutti nello stesso albergo...

  Perch&#232;... in un weekend a Rimini si va a dormire?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Chi ha bisogno dell'indicazione di un albergo può inviare una mail a 
> info @ commercialistatelematico.com  *cercheremo di trovarci tutti nello stesso albergo...*

  Ah già !! E' vero, me ne ero dimenticato !! 
Precisazione importantissima !!

----------


## Legolas

Spero davvero di poter venire!?!?!?
Soprattutto per conoscere certe persone  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

*1^ DEFEZIONE*. 
Giorno 13 settembre sono impegnato. Un impegno al quale proprio non posso mancare.  :Embarrassment:  Buon divertimento a quanti parteciperanno all'evento.  :Wink:   
P.S. Per l'ADMIN. Spero di evitarmi il BAN per come comunicatomi in privato.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> P.S. Per l'ADMIN. Spero di evitarmi il BAN per come comunicatomi in privato.

  Nessun Ban. Ti basteranno le invettive di tutti quelli che verranno anche per conoscere te .....  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Patty76

Ma come...con tanti giorni del calendario...proprio il 13 settembre.... :Frown:  
Misà che ho un'impegno..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma come...con tanti giorni del calendario...proprio il 13 settembre.... 
> Misà che ho un'impegno.....

  Misà che lo rimanderai  :Wink:

----------


## iam

> Ma come...con tanti giorni del calendario...proprio il 13 settembre.... 
> Misà che ho un'impegno.....

  Ho capito....
saremo solo io e Danilo!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Speriamo almeno che sia romantico  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi Sa Che Mi State Stufando Tutti, Con Questi Impegni *inventati* !!!!!  
:d:d

----------


## Patty76

> Mi Sa Che Mi State Stufando Tutti, Con Questi Impegni *inventati* !!!!!  
> :d:d

  Ma noi dai......scherzavo........  :Big Grin:  
...e poi il mio "impegno" tu lo conosci benissimo.....e sono strafelice di trascorrerlo con tutti voi...a Rimini....  :Wink:  
non vedo l'ora!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma noi dai......scherzavo........

  E non si scherza con le cose serie !!  :Embarrassment:  
(la E davanti la frase è fiorentina vero??)

----------


## Niccolò

> E non si scherza con le cose serie !!  
> (la E davanti la frase è fiorentina vero??)

  Bravo, mi dai grandi soddisfazioni  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Bravo, mi dai grandi soddisfazioni

  Sono un allievo modello, maremma....... telematica  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  ops !!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Scusate .... ma quanti chilometri sono da Rimini allo stadio meazza di Milano ??  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Scusate .... ma quanti chilometri sono da Rimini allo stadio meazza di Milano ??

  Guarda se pensi di scappare per vedere *qualche* partita..... 
boicottiamo tutti in massa la convention... :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

> Guarda se pensi di scappare per vedere *qualche* partita..... 
> boicottiamo tutti in massa la convention...

  Quoto.... o al limite lo potremo spostare all'11..... cos&#236; il 10 vado anche a vedere Vasco a Bologna  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> La partita sar&#224; domenica 14 settembre, alle ore 15.

  quindi? domenica mattina parti per Milano (6 orette circa di viaggio) e rientri a casina luned&#236; ... va che fila tutto  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quindi? domenica mattina parti per Milano (6 orette circa di viaggio) e rientri a casina lunedì ... va che fila tutto

  No. Rientro domenica sera stessa !! 
Davvero sono 6 ore ?? Ma non ci sono "escamotage" ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> No. Rientro domenica sera stessa !! 
> Davvero sono 6 ore ?? Ma non ci sono "escamotage" ??

  Quindi tu invece di stare la domenica mattina con i tuoi amici del forum...di tutta Italia (e chissà quando ricapita più!) preferisci farti 6 ore di macchina per vedere una partita.... 
roba da matti!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi tu invece di stare la domenica mattina con i tuoi amici del forum...di tutta Italia (e chissà quando ricapita più!) preferisci farti 6 ore di macchina per vedere una partita.... 
> roba da matti!

  Ma certo che no !!
Il programma della convention non è ancora definito. Quindi io stavo pensando ad una escursione la domenica presso il primo anello.
SETTORE : IL C.T. ROSSAZZURRO !! 
Conosco alcune persone che mi seguirebbero !!!!!
.................................
.............................
.........................
......................
..................
..............  
Uffa .... evvabbene, non ci vado ........  :Frown:  :Frown:  
(Posso sempre portare con me il decoder.....)

----------


## Patty76

> Uffa .... evvabbene, non ci vado ........  
> (Posso sempre portare con me il decoder.....)

  
Oh...adesso si...  :Smile:   
Allora ragazzi la convention non si boicotta pi&#249;!!! Abbiamo fatto "rinsavire" l'admin!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> *1^ DEFEZIONE*. 
> Giorno 13 settembre sono impegnato. Un matrimonio al quale proprio non posso mancare.  Buon divertimento a quanti parteciperanno all'evento.   
> P.S. Per l'ADMIN. Spero di evitarmi il BAN per come comunicatomi in privato.

  Ma come...... 
non vieni???????   :EEK!:

----------


## swami

> (Posso sempre portare con me il decoder.....)

  secondo me un maxischermo gestito da INTERISTI ... lo si trova  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Ma come......
> non vieni???????

  Purtroppo per quella data non mi è possibile.  :Embarrassment:  
Ma sarò a Roma per fine settembre.......  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> secondo me un maxischermo gestito da INTERISTI ... lo si trova

  Preferisco guardarla con il mio amico Maurizio, riminese doc ed ex interista  :Smile:

----------


## annade

Scusate il ritardo..... ma ho poca dimestichezza col forum di giorno  :Big Grin:  
Volevo dirvi che il 13 settembre... io ci sarò :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## angelo.facchini

Ci sarò naturalmente :Smile:

----------


## iam

io no, purtroppo precedenti impegni mi impediscono di essere presente.  
Ma far&#242; recitare una bellissima messa cantata in mio suffragio  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho capito....
> saremo solo io e Danilo!

     

> io no, purtroppo precedenti impegni mi impediscono di essere presente.

    :EEK!:  :EEK!:  
Ma come ....

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Uffi, non so se potrò esserci....e purtroppo non lo saprò sino ai primi di settembre, eventualmente sarei ammessa all'ultimo minuto?  :Frown:

----------


## iam

> Ma come ....

  ssttt.... non alzare la voce..... 
(voglio farmi pregare.... :Big Grin: .... non da te ovviamente  :Big Grin: ! In effetti sto già parcheggiando davanti l'albergo e vi sto aspettando....  :Smile: )

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Uffi, non so se potrò esserci....e purtroppo non lo saprò sino ai primi di settembre, eventualmente sarei ammessa all'ultimo minuto?

  Va bene anche all'ultimo minuto, ma solo se ci prometti che farai di tutto per esserci ... abbiamo scelto il sabato proprio per venire incontro alle esigenze di tutti !!!  
Dai !  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Abbiamo scelto il sabato proprio per venire incontro alle esigenze di tutti !!!

  Non ci sarò ma raggiungere Rimini da quaggiù "*E' un avventura*"  :Mad:

----------


## Lolly74

> quindi? domenica mattina parti per Milano (6 orette circa di viaggio) e rientri a casina luned&#236; ... va che fila tutto

  non sono 6 ore da rimini a milano 
ci impieghiamo noi 4 ore scarse da Cattolica casello al parcheggio dello stadio.... 
ah comunque io mi sono già prenotata una camera a rimini per il 13 settembre 
mica posso perdermi quest'occasione! 
Grazie mille all'ideatore o ideatrice

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non ci sarò ma raggiungere Rimini da quaggiù "*E' un avventura*"

  Io l'ho fatto lo scorso agosto .... 1088 km !! 
Quest'anno ho scoperto che hanno inventato gli aerei .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Quest'anno ho scoperto che hanno inventato gli aerei .....

  
Beato te. Ma tu hai l'aeroporto in casa  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mitica !!!  :Big Grin:    

> non sono 6 ore da rimini a milano 
> ci impieghiamo noi 4 ore scarse da Cattolica casello al parcheggio dello stadio.... 
> ah comunque io mi sono già prenotata una camera a rimini per il 13 settembre 
> mica posso perdermi quest'occasione! 
> Grazie mille all'ideatore o ideatrice

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Beato te. Ma tu hai l'aeroporto in casa

   
..... sì, ma mi hanno detto che dista meno di due ore da casa tua ..... !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty76

...e inoltre....volere è potere!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> non sono 6 ore da rimini a milano 
> ci impieghiamo noi 4 ore scarse da Cattolica casello al parcheggio dello stadio.... 
> ah comunque io mi sono già prenotata una camera a rimini per il 13 settembre 
> mica posso perdermi quest'occasione! 
> Grazie mille all'ideatore o ideatrice

  Lolly..che bello... 
allora ci conosceremo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deliese

Ecco la "spinta" per la settimana di vacanza a settembre. Ci penser&#242;.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ecco la "spinta" per la settimana di vacanza a settembre. Ci penser&#242;.

  BRAVO DOTTO' !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## f.p

mmhmm.. difficile!! 
Mi piacerebbe moltissimo potervi conoscere e "vedere" finalmente le mitiche firme del forum (e per di più  non sono mai stata a Rimini, fin'ora) .. ma la vedo un pò difficile da organizzare!!!  :Frown:  
Altre tappe del tour???

----------


## nickcarter

> Con grande piacere comunichiamo che sabato 13 settembre, a Rimini, si terrà la convention della grande _famiglia_ del Commercialista Telematico

  Quale il programma della convention? Sarà un incontro di esclusivo relax o saranno trattati argomenti di carattere fiscale? 
Grazie.

----------


## Patty76

> mmhmm.. difficile!! 
> Mi piacerebbe moltissimo potervi conoscere e "vedere" finalmente le mitiche firme del forum (e per di più  non sono mai stata a Rimini, fin'ora) .. ma la vedo un pò difficile da organizzare!!!  
> Altre tappe del tour???

  Perchè difficile.... 
Pensa a danilo che viene dal profondo sud.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quale il programma della convention? Sarà un incontro di esclusivo relax o saranno trattati argomenti di carattere fiscale? 
> Grazie.

  Il programma è in divenire. 
Ci piacerebbe fare sia relax, sia approfondimento. 
Il primo è sicuro   :Big Grin:   ; il secondo dipende dalla disponibilità dei collaboratori che saranno presenti. In ogni caso l'aspetto "serio" del meeting verrà affrontato nella mattina del sabato. 
A te cosa interessa ??  :Smile:

----------


## Legolas

> Il programma è in divenire. 
> Ci piacerebbe fare sia relax, sia approfondimento. 
> Il primo è sicuro    ; il secondo dipende dalla disponibilità dei collaboratori che saranno presenti. In ogni caso l'aspetto "serio" del meeting verrà affrontato nella mattina del sabato. 
> A te cosa interessa ??

  Scusate se mi intrometto ma a me interessa il relax  :Big Grin: 
Danilo si può fare no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate se mi intrometto ma a me interessa il relax 
> Danilo si può fare no?

  Quella è la parte più gettonata .........  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

convention del commercialista telematico Rimini 13 settembre 2008   :Smile:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

sono stata sul post della convention ed ho scoperto una cosa meravigliosa:nel forum c'è un altro materano!!!  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Anche se io sono andata via, per me Matera resterà sempre la mia città, e ..... domani ci torno!
Da ora in poi nel forum mi sentirò un po' più a casa!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nickcarter

> Quale il programma della convention? Sarà un incontro di esclusivo relax o saranno trattati argomenti di carattere fiscale?
> Grazie.

   

> Il programma è in divenire.
> Ci piacerebbe fare sia relax, sia approfondimento.
> A te cosa interessa?

  Unire l'utile al dilettevole non sarebbe male. 
Non ho una "esigenza" specifica. Attendo di conoscere il programma.
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Unire l'utile al dilettevole non sarebbe male. 
> Non ho una "esigenza" specifica. Attendo di conoscere il programma.
> Grazie.

  Con moltissimo piacere !! 
Ti consiglio di tenere d'occhio (oltre che questo thread del forum, in cui come hai visto si divaga mooooolto facilmente) il link che ho segnalato sopra.   :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> sono stata sul post della convention ed ho scoperto una cosa meravigliosa:nel forum c'è un altro materano!!!
> Anche se io sono andata via, per me Matera resterà sempre la mia città, e ..... domani ci torno!
> Da ora in poi nel forum mi sentirò un po' più a casa!

  
Un altro materano ???
E no eh !! E mica te la puoi cavare con un semplice "altro materano"  :Big Grin: 
Stiamo parlando _nientepopodimenoche_ di Enrico Larocca, collaboratore storico del sito e relatore nel nostro ultimo fortunatissimo convegno !!
Per la cronaca, mentre tu domani sarai a Matera, lui invece folleggia ( :Big Grin: ) nella riviera romagnola, della quale è diventato un abituèè  :Wink:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Hai ragione, e sono doppiamente onorata della compaisaneità  :Big Grin:

----------


## monti carlo

MA SE IO VENISSI DA pALERMO CHE PORTO 
CANNOLI PER TUTTI 
O DICIAMO 
CASSATE   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swami

> MA SE IO VENISSI DA pALERMO CHE PORTO 
> CANNOLI PER TUTTI 
> O DICIAMO 
> CASSATE

  per me anche una granita! e i cannoli ... quelli col cioccolato  :Big Grin:  ... ah! nn dimenticare le paste di mandorle  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

> MA SE IO VENISSI DA pALERMO CHE PORTO 
> CANNOLI PER TUTTI 
> O DICIAMO 
> CASSATE

   :Smile: 
Quindi verrai?  :Smile: 
preghiamo gli amici che verranno di farcelo sapere in modo che ci possiamo organizzare al meglio.  
...a proposito... per me cannoli...
:-)

----------


## Patty76

> per me anche una granita! e i cannoli ... quelli col cioccolato  ... ah! nn dimenticare le paste di mandorle

  Io quoto swami...una bella granita!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

MI - TI - CO !!!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    

> MA SE IO VENISSI DA pALERMO CHE PORTO 
> CANNOLI PER TUTTI 
> O DICIAMO 
> CASSATE

----------


## Patty76

> MI - TI - CO !!!

  ....e tu invece che porti??? Scusa admin...ti fai passare avanti cos&#236;???  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io quoto swami...una bella granita!

  Da Palermo a Rimini ... arriva SQUAGGHIATA !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Da Palermo a Rimini ... arriva SQUAGGHIATA !!!

  Ci vuole un bel frigo portatile con tanto..tanto...tanto ghiaccio!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ....e tu invece che porti??? Scusa admin...ti fai passare avanti così???

  Io non porto niente.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Se volete mangiare delle cose buone, dovete venire a trovarmi qui a Catania !! 
TIE' !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> Io non porto niente. 
> Se volete mangiare delle cose buone, dovete venire a trovarmi qui a Catania !! 
> TIE' !!

  Allora vorrà dire che prima o poi...ci organizzaremo!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ecco!!!!

----------


## Salvo

> MA SE IO VENISSI DA pALERMO CHE PORTO 
> CANNOLI PER TUTTI 
> O DICIAMO 
> CASSATE

  beh intanto potresti passare dal mio sutdio e lasciarne qualcuno per me !!!!!! 
per il 13 poi si vede.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
un concittadino quale onore......benvenuto.  :Smile:

----------


## Salvo

> Io non porto niente. 
> Se volete mangiare delle cose buone, dovete venire a trovarmi qui a Catania !! 
> TIE' !!

  ma...non mi avevi detto che la possima "_convenscion"_ era a Palermo ?!?!?!?   :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vincenzo0

Fa piacere sapere che siamo letti anche dai colleghi Commercialisti di Palermo.
A cui propongo di aderire in massa ai servizi di aggiornamento professionale forniti dal Commercialista Telematico, in materia fiscale ed in quella del Lavoro: Tutte le Rubriche curate dai più noti Esperti in campo nazionale, che scrivono sulle Riviste cartacee nazionali più prestigiose.

----------


## roby

Ti sei segnato in agenda l'appuntamento del 13 settembre???  :Smile:   convention del commercialista telematico Rimini 13 settembre 2008

----------


## Salvo

> Fa piacere sapere che siamo letti anche dai colleghi Commercialisti di Palermo.
> A cui propongo di aderire in massa ai servizi di aggiornamento professionale forniti dal Commercialista Telematico, in materia fiscale ed in quella del Lavoro: Tutte le Rubriche curate dai più noti Esperti in campo nazionale, che scrivono sulle Riviste cartacee nazionali più prestigiose.

  
Grazie, personalmente è un onore poter "dialogare" con voi. Mi piacerebbe poter partecipare già da questa Convention ma impegni lavorativi me lo impediscono. 
Sarà senz'altro per la prossima.

----------


## vincenzo0

E, purtroppo, anche io (tranne miracoli dell'ultima ora) non potrò partecipare a Rimini, per i medesimi problemi logistici (e familiari) di ubicazione della sede di lavoro.   

> Grazie, personalmente è un onore poter "dialogare" con voi. Mi piacerebbe poter partecipare già da questa Convention ma impegni lavorativi me lo impediscono. 
> Sarà senz'altro per la prossima.

----------


## Contabile

> E, purtroppo, anche io (tranne miracoli dell'ultima ora) non potrò partecipare a Rimini, per i medesimi problemi logistici di ubicazione.

   :Mad:  
Al "sottoscritto" rosica il non poter esserci. I problemi logistici di ubicazione (dal profondo SUD si arriva ovunque) non sarebbero comunque stati un ostacolo.

----------


## pipelly

> Al "sottoscritto" rosica il non poter esserci. I problemi logistici di ubicazione (dal profondo SUD si arriva ovunque) non sarebbero comunque stati un ostacolo.

  Giuseppe, mi auguro non con il treno!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## paolab

segnalo agli interessati, spero che potremo essere in tanti, che è stata pubblicata una bozza di programma per la convention del commercialista telematico del 13 settembre p.v. e che è stato individuato l'albergo dove poterci incontrare tutti... convention del commercialista telematico Rimini 13 settembre 2008
E' ora di prenotare!  :Smile: 
Buon lavoro a tutti e a (ri)vederci il 13 settembre a Rimini!  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' ora di prenotare!

  Io l'ho gi&#224; fatto !!!  :Big Grin:  
Come si pu&#242; vedere dal programma indicato nel link da *paolab* (che ringrazio per lo spunto) la convention sar&#224; caratterizzata dall'assoluto relax (ce n'&#232; di bisogno, visto che veniamo dalle ferie.....  :Big Grin: ) !
In altre parole, &#232; organizzata con lo scopo essenziale di conoscerci !! 
Spero davvero che non manchi nessuno di voi !!!!!!!!

----------


## Niccolò

> segnalo agli interessati, spero che potremo essere in tanti, che è stata pubblicata una bozza di programma per la convention del commercialista telematico del 13 settembre p.v. e che è stato individuato l'albergo dove poterci incontrare tutti... convention del commercialista telematico Rimini 13 settembre 2008
> E' ora di prenotare! 
> Buon lavoro a tutti e a (ri)vederci il 13 settembre a Rimini!

  Ho molto apprezzato l'abbigliamento "amichevole" e le partite di calcetto  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

> Spero davvero che non manchi nessuno di voi !!!!!!!!

  1)  :Mad:  
2)  :Mad:  
3)  :Mad:  
4)  :Mad:  
5) ....... 
6) ....... 
7) .......

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e le partite di calcetto

  Non ci sono LE partite di calcetto, ma LA partita di calcetto. 
Forum - resto del mondo del C.T.    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
A proposito, mi piacerebbe raccogliere qui le adesioni per la squadra del forum: abbiamo sicuri: 
- il portiere (n.n.)
- la schiappa (danilo sciuto)
- la promessa (Niccolò)
- ............
- ............ 
Chi continua ?

----------


## Contabile

> A proposito, mi piacerebbe raccogliere qui le adesioni per la squadra del forum: abbiamo sicuri:
> - il portiere (n.n.) 
> Chi continua ?

  Io posso inviare maglietta, guanti e tuta da portiere non potendo giocare (così almeno c'è la "mia" presenza).  :Wink:

----------


## Legolas

> Non ci sono LE partite di calcetto, ma LA partita di calcetto.
> - il portiere (n.n.)
> - la schiappa (danilo sciuto)
> - la promessa (Niccolò)
> - ............
> - ............ 
> Chi continua ?

  
- Il portabibite (Legolas)
- Quello con cui prendersela in caso di perdita (Legolas)
- Quello che quando gli arriva la palla addosso si scansa per paura di prenderla in faccia (Legolas)  
Poi chi altro?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> - Il portabibite (Legolas)
> - Quello con cui prendersela in caso di perdita (Legolas)
> - Quello che quando gli arriva la palla addosso si scansa per paura di prenderla in faccia (Legolas)  
> Poi chi altro?

  Mi stai dicendo che non possiamo contare su di te tra i giocatori ?  :Frown:

----------


## Legolas

> Mi stai dicendo che non possiamo contare su di te tra i giocatori ?

  Mai detto una cosa simile, dipende da chi vuole perdere  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mai detto una cosa simile, dipende da chi vuole perdere

  Ok, allora porta scarpe e pantaloncini: ti daremo in comodato gratuito per una giornata all'altra squadra!!  :Smile:  
NOI del forum non possiamo perdere !!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

Ma scusa...in un modo o nell'altro riuscite sempre a parlare di calcio.... 
o calcio..o calcetto!!!! 
Misà che allora ce ne restiamo a casa..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma scusa...in un modo o nell'altro riuscite sempre a parlare di calcio.... 
> o calcio..o calcetto!!!! 
> Misà che allora ce ne restiamo a casa.....

  Faccio presente che la proposta di match di calcetto proviene dal quartier generale di Rimini, non dal soggetto rappresentante la distaccata ( e sconquassata) sede della Sicilia !!!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Faccio presente che la proposta di match di calcetto proviene dal quartier generale di Rimini, non dal soggetto rappresentante la distaccata ( e sconquassata) sede della Sicilia !!!!!!!

  Si però hai risposto tu...quindi ti sei sentito "piccato!!!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si però hai risposto tu...quindi ti sei sentito "piccato!!!"

  Un uomo è intelligente quando sa benissimo che contro una donna non si può MAI averla vinta !   :Frown:

----------


## Niccolò

> Faccio presente che la proposta di match di calcetto proviene dal quartier generale di Rimini, non dal soggetto rappresentante la distaccata ( e sconquassata) sede della Sicilia !!!!!!!

  Danilo sbrigati a fare campagna acquisti, tra dieci minuti chiude il calcio mercato e per ora siamo solo in due, forse tre, e il portiere è lontano dalla porta circa 800 chilometri!  :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> Un uomo &#232; intelligente quando sa benissimo che contro una donna non si pu&#242; MAI averla vinta !

  Allora Patty &#232; ingaggiata! A meno di non giocare contro una squadra femminile, Patty ci garantisce che non potremo perdere...... e se giocassimo contro una squadra femminile, sono sicuro che iam sar&#224; della partita  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Allora Patty è ingaggiata! A meno di non giocare contro una squadra femminile, Patty ci garantisce che non potremo perdere...... e se giocassimo contro una squadra femminile, sono sicuro che iam sarà della partita

  No, no non esiste proprio! Per me niente calcetto! Al più posso venire a vedervi!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

> Un uomo è intelligente quando sa benissimo che contro una donna non si può MAI averla vinta !

  Bella VERITA' questa!  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Allora Patty è ingaggiata! A meno di non giocare contro una squadra femminile, Patty ci garantisce che non potremo perdere...... e se giocassimo contro una squadra femminile, sono sicuro che iam sarà della partita

  Iam dovrebbe essere della partita in ogni caso ! 
Piuttosto ..... sapete in quale atollo polinesiano si trova ??

----------


## Contabile

> Iam dovrebbe essere della partita in ogni caso !

  Io sarei curioso di sapere con chi gioca.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Iam dovrebbe essere della partita in ogni caso ! 
> Piuttosto ..... sapete in quale atollo polinesiano si trova ??

  Spero per lui che non sia Mururoa  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io sarei curioso di sapere con chi gioca.

  Per sapere CON CHI gioca basta sapere COME gioca !!

----------


## Patty76

A dire la verità io non ho ben capito quali sono le due squadre!  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:   :Confused:

----------


## f.p

e via.. non è giusto  :Frown:  : chi non potrà esserci è già rammaricato di suo, anche senza che ci sbattete in faccia l'originale organizzazione della vostra partita di calcetto, con tanto di portabibite!!!
Non vale!!  
Comunque io Patty la vedrei bene in porta: sul forum non ne fa passare una!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Buon divertimento.. però sappiate che vi invidio un pochettino!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A dire la verità io non ho ben capito quali sono le due squadre!

  Ma come no ...... 
Allora: la squadra 1 è composta da tutti coloro che "bazzicano" sul forum; la squadra 2 è invece composta da tutti gli altri collaboratori del sito. 
Da indiscrezioni sembra che il mitico Enrico Larocca sarà l'arbitro. 
Facile no ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e via.. non è giusto  : chi non potrà esserci è già rammaricato di suo, anche senza che ci sbattete in faccia l'originale organizzazione della vostra partita di calcetto, con tanto di portabibite!!!
> Non vale!!  
> Comunque io Patty la vedrei bene in porta: sul forum non ne fa passare una!!!! 
> Buon divertimento.. però sappiate che vi invidio un pochettino!!!

  Ma come buon divertimento ???? 
Non avevi detto che venivi ???????????????????????????

----------


## f.p

> Non avevi detto che venivi ???????????????????????????

  io???? no no no no no no!!!!
Tu non mi leggi con attenzione!!! ... strano!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
però, questa cosa della partita è una vera tentazione!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> però, questa cosa della partita è una vera tentazione!!!

  No no, anche il resto del programma è divertente !!!! 
Ma insomma ..... quanta strada devi fare tu ?? Se vengo io dal _deepest south_ ........ e poi tu sei una delle utenti più attive del forum !    :Frown:

----------


## Patty76

> Ma come no ...... 
> Allora: la squadra 1 è composta da tutti coloro che "bazzicano" sul forum; la squadra 2 è invece composta da tutti gli altri collaboratori del sito. 
> Da indiscrezioni sembra che il mitico Enrico Larocca sarà l'arbitro. 
> Facile no ?

  Allora per te sarà una scelta difficile!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> No, no non esiste proprio! Per me niente calcetto! Al pi&#249; posso venire a vedervi!!!!

  e poi x chi tifi?  :EEK!:  fai 2 striscioni ed ogni 10 minuti cambi "curva"?  :Big Grin: 
si accettano scommesse: chi sar&#224; il primo che dopo 10 minuti di corsa promette di smettere di fumare entro Natale?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> e poi x chi tifi?  fai 2 striscioni ed ogni 10 minuti cambi "curva"? 
> si accettano scommesse: chi sarà il primo che dopo 10 minuti di corsa promette di smettere di fumare entro Natale?

  Come per chi tifo???? Per me è semplice....sono solo un'utente del Forum...mica faccio parte dello staff.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  quindi tifo per la squadra del Forum....naturalmente!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## missturtle

Per scaramucce di poco conto e qualche tafferuglio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): che mi terranno lontana dagli stadi per qualche tempo e per il passaggio (finalmente!!) al mio nuovo lavoro sarò costretta a non venire.  :Frown:  Ne approfitto per augurare a tutti un buon rientro  :Smile:  
Penserò a voi e tiferò da Milano

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per scaramucce di poco conto e qualche tafferuglio che mi terranno lontana dagli stadi per qualche tempo e per il passaggio (finalmente!!) al mio nuovo lavoro sarò costretta a non venire.  Ne approfitto per augurare a tutti un buon rientro  
> Penserò a voi e tiferò da Milano

  Ecco ........ che delusione !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Contabile

> Ecco ........ che delusione !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  Cominciamo ad essere un "partito" i non partecipanti  :Big Grin:

----------


## f.p

> per il passaggio (finalmente!!) al mio nuovo lavoro...

  Ciao Miss, finalmente ti incrocio di nuovo!!!  :Smile: 
.. un nuovo lavoro? Bene!!
 E' più interessante, entusiasmante e stimolante di quello di prima??!!
Un grosso grosso "in bocca al lupo"!!!

----------


## missturtle

ciao  :Smile:  il lavoro è identico ...è lo stipendio ad essere stimolante  :Big Grin:  
Dispiace più a me Danilo  :Frown:  prometto di esserci la prossima volta  :Smile:

----------


## f.p

> ciao  ...è lo stipendio ad essere stimolante

  .. Appunto.. più interessante, stimolante ed entusiasmante ...  :Big Grin:  Ottimo, direi!!!

----------


## annade

> Cominciamo ad essere un "partito" i non partecipanti

  ... mi aggiungo anche io purtroppo... :Mad:  
Avrete notato la mia "latitanza" negli ultimi mesi.... per una serie di problematiche ancora non risolte, mi è impossibile essere presente a Rimini e me ne duole... sarà per la prossima volta :Mad:  
Colgo l'ccasione per augurare a tutti.... 
BUON "RIENTRO DALLE FERIE"  :Smile:  
Anna

----------


## Contabile

Si vocifera di  per la "Convention".

----------


## Contabile

Il partito dei *NON* partecipanti *sta diminuendo*.

----------


## Patty76

> Si vocifera di  per la "Convention".

  Cioè??????  :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

Per la partita di calcetto la formazione della squadra del FORUM &#232; stata stilata; &#232; il mister (chi sar&#224; mai il Lippi della situazione?) che non vuole svelarla.

----------


## Contabile

Anteprima. 
Venerdì sera per quanti giungeranno IVI per la Conven_scion_ si terrà un torneo di "scopone scientifico" al quale possono partecipare anche i familiari accompagnatori. 
In palio per la coppia vincente un "abbonamento gratuito" al CT o l'equivalente da spendere per acquisti ebook o software editi da CT e collaboratori. 
Non ditelo al capo però  :Big Grin:  sussurrateglielo solamente.

----------


## Contabile

Mi &#232; stato chiesto im PM di postare (timidi che siete..... tutte le idee sono ben accette) se &#232; possibile fare anche una piccola gara di barzellette. Perch&#233; no?

----------


## Patty76

> Il partito dei *NON* partecipanti *sta diminuendo*.

  Vuoi dire che verrai????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> Vuoi dire che verrai????

  Il partito dei NON partecipanti *sta diminuendo*..... solo questo ho detto.

----------


## Contabile

Corre voce (di corridoio) che nella squadra del Forum ci sar&#224; una maglietta che ricorda i colori del PALERMO. 
Quindi essendocene solo una non pu&#242; essere che quella del portiere. 
Ma a Danilo andr&#224; bene?

----------


## Patty76

> Il partito dei NON partecipanti *sta diminuendo*..... solo questo ho detto.

  Si, ma visto che nelle ultime 24 ore abbiamo avuto DUE defezioni che consideravamo invece presenze certe (Annade e Missturtle!)...e tu invece al contrario affermi che il partito dei NON partecipanti sta DIMINUENDO (a me risulta che sta AUMENTANDO)....qualcosa di stonato c'è....o forse di stonata ci sono solo io...ma questo lo sapevo già.... :Big Grin:  
A proposito di stonati...un bel Karaoke...tanto con la musica a palla e tante voci mica si sentono le stecche!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Corre voce (di corridoio) che nella squadra del Forum ci sarà una maglietta che ricorda i colori del PALERMO. 
> Quindi essendocene solo una non può essere che quella del portiere. 
> Ma a Danilo andrà bene?

  Non credo proprio.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Se non ricordo male la maglia del Palermo è sul rosa vero????  :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

Mi spiace per Annade ma Missturtle lo disse dall'inizio che non ci sarebbe potuta essere.  
Karaoke? Riferir&#242; al capo.....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma a Danilo andrà bene?

  Sono uno sportivo, non un idiota  :Big Grin:  
Corre voce (di corridoio) che nella squadra del Forum ci sarà altresì una maglietta originale riportante i colori (da trasferta) di un'altra squadra siciliana, divesa dal Palermo, che milita in serie A. Non dico qual è perchè vi voglio fare una sorpresa.......

----------


## roby

Contabile c'e'!  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Contabile c'e'!

  Allora, al suo solito.....ha barato?????  :EEK!:   :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ... mi aggiungo anche io purtroppo... 
> Avrete notato la mia "latitanza" negli ultimi mesi.... per una serie di problematiche ancora non risolte, mi è impossibile essere presente a Rimini e me ne duole... sarà per la prossima volta
> .........

  Mi spiace  :Frown:  .... sarà per la prossima volta  :Wink:

----------


## annade

> Mi spiace  .... sarà per la prossima volta

  Grazie Niki...

----------


## Contabile

> Contabile c'e'!

  Beh avevate scommesso che prima della fatidica data non avrei resistito e lo avrei detto che partecipavo. Ma a non resistere alla tentazione non sono stato io.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Dovete quindi pagare il "FIO" messo in palio.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Ecco ora mi tocca tirare fuori, in anticipo, l'elenco per verificare a quanti devo pagare il caff&#232;. Siete in tanti e non vorrei scordarne qualcuno.

----------


## Legolas

Scusate ma non ho capito. Contabile ci sarai??

----------


## Contabile

> Scusate ma non ho capito. Contabile ci sarai??

----------


## Contabile

Volevo comunicare che per il sorteggio che si terrà sabato sera mi prenoto fin d'ora per l'acquisto del biglietto n° *13*. Siamo in prevendita. 
Per il premio sorpresa in loco.  
1^ estratto ruota NAZIONALE estrazione del 13 settembre

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ho appena avuto confermata la presenza di un'altra amica "storica" del forum !! 
Chi è non ve lo dico, se vuole, lo dirà lei stessa !!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Ho appena avuto confermata la presenza di un'altra amica "storica" del forum !!

  (M)ovimento  :Stick Out Tongue:   (T)errestre  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Legolas

> (M)ovimento   (T)errestre

  Forse ho capito!!!    
P.S. Danilo ti telefoner&#242; in questi giorni per capire meglio dove, come, quando, perch&#233; e con chi  :Big Grin:  ma anche cosa  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> P.S. Danilo ti telefonerò in questi giorni per capire meglio dove, come, quando, perché e con chi  ma anche cosa

  Ok, spiego tutto !!

----------


## seta

> Ho appena avuto confermata la presenza di un'altra amica "storica" del forum !! 
> Chi è non ve lo dico, se vuole, lo dirà lei stessa !!

  Nessun mistero. 
"Molto rumore per nulla" :Big Grin:  
Quella sarei io :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile

Da *NON* prendere come esempio (non fosse altro che per i danni che si potrebbero subire...... danni psicologici.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )  Videoschema

----------


## Contabile

1) Guardare alla realt&#224; per quel che &#233; e non per quel che sar&#224; (Al fisco sempre pi&#249; ingarbugliato in questi giorni non si pensa) 
2) Affrontare i discorsi sul *Modello Unico* (Danilo?  :Big Grin: ) in maniera non tendenziosa 
3) Fare uso del pensiero analogico (quello digitale lasciatelo al forum) 
4) Coltivare bene le relazioni con le persone e gli ambienti diversi dal nostro (per questo &#232; stata organizzata la Convention  :Smile:  ) 
5) Cercare di "smontare" i problemi finch&#233; non troviamo un *elemento di positivit&#224;* (a chi affidiamo l'arduo compito?) 
6) Praticare attivit&#224; sportive (Calcetto), culturali (gita a San Marino), ed hobby stimolanti (movimenti mandibolari da cena romagnola) 
7) Pensare che per un problema ci sono mille soluzioni senza fermarsi alla prima (per questo si consiglia l'abbonamento al C.T.) 
8) Darsi un "compito" creativo: realizzare una cosa anche piccola piccola (non far perdere il compagno di squadra a scopone scientifico) 
9) Circondarsi di persone creative per approfittare dell'effetto moltiplicatore delle idee (senza far sapere che viviamo nei numeri faremo uso della calcolatrice ) 
10) Cercare nuovi stimoli nelle persone vicine, avendo cura di guardarle con occhio sopratutto non esclusivamente professionale (*ci daremo tutti del tu*)

----------


## danilo sciuto

11) Fare casino. 
saluti 
danilo sciuto   :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Per sapere CON CHI gioca basta sapere COME gioca !!

  vi dico la verità.... la mia partita l'avrei giocata in tribuna....  :Smile:  
troppo ghiotta l'occasione di tutte le utentesse del forum da sole... e l'intera concorrenza impegnata sul campo a combattere per la gloria di un gol....  :Big Grin:  
non ce l'ho questo "spirito olimpico".... :Big Grin:  
... piuttosto... non mi fate preoccupare.... immagino il risultato finale della partita.... 
vince il Forum per 3 infarti a 2 enfisemi...  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> vi dico la verità.... la mia partita l'avrei giocata in tribuna....  
> troppo ghiotta l'occasione di tutte le utentesse del forum da sole... e l'intera concorrenza impegnata sul campo a combattere per la gloria di un gol....  
> non ce l'ho questo "spirito olimpico".... 
> ... piuttosto... non mi fate preoccupare.... immagino il risultato finale della partita.... 
> vince il Forum per 3 infarti a 2 enfisemi...

  Comunico che la partita verrà trasmessa in diretta su Sky 1, con commento di Gianluca Di Marzio e Vincenzo Guerini. 
Per l'evento, sono sospese le tessere e le entrate di favore. 
La direzione organizzativa.

----------


## iam

> Comunico che la partita verrà trasmessa in diretta su Sky 1, con commento di Gianluca Di Marzio e Vincenzo Guerini. 
> Per l'evento, sono sospese le tessere e le entrate di favore. 
> La direzione organizzativa.

  ahh... ehm.... sarà possibile vederlo con la scheda "pezzottata?" o cambiaranno i codici all'ultimo momento?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ahh... ehm.... sarà possibile vederlo con la scheda "pezzottata?" o cambiaranno i codici all'ultimo momento?

  Per i titolari di scheda pezzottata, si raccomanda la visione in streaming su www.commercialistaimprovvisato.com; in alternativa, c'è la telecronaca registrata su canale 5, ma si sa che una volta che è noto il risultato ....

----------


## Niccolò

> ......(*ci daremo tutti del tu*)

  Se non mi date del Voi non vengo  :Cool:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Se non mi date del Voi non vengo

  Come tu che "abiti" la patria della lingua doc preferisci il VOI borbonico ad un più dolce Lei ? 
Ma certo ti daremo del "Lei"  :Big Grin:  come nooooooooooooooooo? 
Il primo gavettone?............ sarà la tua "discolpa"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Del gruppo probabilmente faranno parte anche una forumist*A* che non sempre pu&#242; postare e la sua colleg*A*.  Vengono dalla Lombardia. 
IAM? 
Restiamo in attesa di conferma

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Del gruppo probabilmente faranno parte anche una forumist*A* che non sempre può postare e la sua colleg*A*.  Vengono dalla Lombardia. 
> IAM? 
> Restiamo in attesa di conferma

  Ho parlato con Iam.
Manda a dire che ha letto il post, e che adesso non può rispondere perchè è sceso giù in agenzia viaggi .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Ho parlato con Iam.
> Manda a dire che ha letto il post, e che adesso non può rispondere perchè è sceso giù in agenzia viaggi .....

  un momento però..... l'ansa ci ha fornito una foto di iam in tempo reale alla notizia di Contabile...

----------


## roby

dobbiamo aggiungere qualcuno all'elenco di cui alla pagina convention del commercialista telematico Rimini 13 settembre 2008
??  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Mi fa piacere trovare nella lista un altro/a mio corregionale.

----------


## Contabile

Al capo organizzatore....... 
Hai pensato al diplomino ricordo?  
1) Facciamo una foto tutti assieme e sotto ci mettiamo la didascalia come quelle che si usano per le formazioni di calcio e la invia via mail a tutti.  
2)  Di persona invece consegni una piccola "pergamena" con i dati a ricordo della 1^ convention. (Per l'impianto grafico si accettano suggerimenti) 
Dai tanto li puoi dedurre i costi che sostieni.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi fa piacere trovare nella lista un altro/a mio corregionale.

  
Massiccia anche la rappresentativa dei siciliani .....  :Frown:

----------


## Contabile

Ufficiale Consuelo c'&#232;. Altro acquisto per la Lombardia.

----------


## Niccolò

> Massiccia anche la rappresentativa dei siciliani .....

  Anche in Toscana puntiamo tutto sulla qualità  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

> Anche in Toscana puntiamo tutto sulla qualità

  Danilo era deluso perché "Quando il CT chiama la Sicilia non risponde" 
Non hai visto il film?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Danilo era deluso perché "Quando il CT chiama la Sicilia non risponde" 
> Non hai visto il film?

  No, era vietato ai minori di 30 anni  :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

> Al capo organizzatore....... 
> Hai pensato al diplomino ricordo?  
> 1) Facciamo una foto tutti assieme e sotto ci mettiamo la didascalia come quelle che si usano per le formazioni di calcio e la invia via mail a tutti.  
> 2)  Di persona invece consegni una piccola "pergamena" con i dati a ricordo della 1^ convention. (Per l'impianto grafico si accettano suggerimenti) 
> Dai tanto li puoi dedurre i costi che sostieni.......

  Il capo è Danilo!  :Smile:   io pero' intervengo per segnalare che l'idea del certificato "io c'ero" ... I do it...  mi piace molto. Serve però un volontario che li predisponga (e che sarà immediatamente rimborsato delle spese e dell'eventuale compenso)...
C'e'???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il capo è Danilo!   io pero' intervengo per segnalare che l'idea del certificato "io c'ero" ... I do it...  mi piace molto. Serve però un volontario che li predisponga (e che sarà immediatamente rimborsato delle spese e dell'eventuale compenso)...
> C'e'???

  Chissà perchè mi fischiano le orecchie ....... 
Chiedo: ma se la consegna deve avvenire in loco, occorre avere a disposizione un pc, tramite il quale inserire volta per volta i vari nominativi, no? 
Quindi occorre predisporre la sola veste grafica, da completare all'istante (nel senso di tempo, non nel senso di persona richiedente) al momento della consegna. 
Si accettano bozze. Il mio indirizzo email lo cooscete. 
ciauz

----------


## Contabile

> Si accettano bozze. Il mio indirizzo email lo conoscete. 
> ciauz

  E per quanti volessero contribuire e non conoscono la tua email?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E per quanti volessero contribuire e non conoscono la tua email?

  
Basterebbe andare sul sito (Chi siamo) ..... 
Vabbè: danilosciuto@commercialistatelematico.com   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile

> Si accettano bozze. 
> ciauz

  Fatto. Questa &#232; una prima idea. Poi vediamo cosa mi viene in mente  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Fatto. Questa è una prima idea. Poi vediamo cosa mi viene in mente

  ... e sempre grazie, neh !!??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Ufficiale Consuelo c'è. Altro acquisto per la Lombardia.

  ebbene si 
ci sono pure io...e porto una collega ke nn è iscritta al sito ma perkè tanto ci son già io a stresare per il ns studio .

----------


## Contabile

Capo..................? 
Ho un altra idea...... Perch&#233; non creare il libro GUEST? Inventatevi una carta particolare " voi " del CT e ci segnate i nomi di tutti i partecipanti. I dati li avete.  
Libro che sar&#224; firmato da tutti e poi con delle belle fotocopie riprodotto per tutti. 
L'originale quale ricordo storico da tenerere presso la sede.

----------


## Contabile

> ... e sempre grazie, neh !!??

  E non chiedo i diritti d'autore....... neh !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Squadra del FORUM. 
Per la squadra di calcetto ci manca il quinto ......... 
Questo al momento lo schieramento: 
A difesa dei pali:
1) Contabile 
sulla mediana difensiva
2) Danilo
3) Niccolò 
sulla mediana di attacco
4) Legolas 
5) .............. 
I ruoli di mediana di difesa ed attacco son interscambiabili.

----------


## Patty76

> Squadra del FORUM. 
> Per la squadra di calcetto ci manca il quinto ......... 
> Questo al momento lo schieramento: 
> A difesa dei pali:
> 1) Contabile 
> sulla mediana difensiva
> 2) Danilo
> 3) Niccolò 
> sulla mediana di attacco
> ...

  Alla fine avete deciso quando sarà la partita: mattina o pomeriggio?

----------


## Contabile

Saremo notiziati non appena sar&#224; definitivo l'orario della giornata.

----------


## Niccolò

> Squadra del FORUM. 
> Per la squadra di calcetto ci manca il quinto ......... 
> Questo al momento lo schieramento: 
> A difesa dei pali:
> 1) Contabile 
> sulla mediana difensiva
> 2) Danilo
> 3) Niccolò 
> sulla mediana di attacco
> ...

  Questo mi sembra il miglior programma della giornata  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Il ns tecnico ci ha gi&#224; informato sul pezzo migliore che schierer&#224; la squadra del CT.  
Uno dai piedi buoni...... un Rivera dei giorni nostri.

----------


## Lolly74

....UFFA UFFINA UFFETTA.... ci tengo tanto a venire pure io ma .... aime' ho la mamma bloccata e mi tocca andare a Trento.... spero che ne organizziate un altro prestissimo!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Alla fine avete deciso quando sarà la partita: mattina o pomeriggio?

  La partita si giocherà sicuramente la mattina, visto che la gita a S.Marino non può farsi che di pomeriggio, in quanto alcuni amici arriveranno a Rimini nella mattinata di sabato.  
ciao

----------


## iam

> La partita si giocherà sicuramente la mattina, visto che la gita a S.Marino non può farsi che di pomeriggio, in quanto alcuni amici arriveranno a Rimini nella mattinata di sabato.  
> ciao

  ... di mattina  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
campo prenotato dalle 13.00 alle 15.00, si gioca a piedi nudi (quindi a callo vivo) su superficie di asfalto bituminoso!  :Big Grin:  
Accidenti che UOMINI!!!

----------


## Legolas

Io non vedo l'ora di fare la partita di calcio  :Big Grin: 
E non vedo l'ora di incontrarvi tutti  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Porterò la digitale sicuramente!!   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

> ....UFFA UFFINA UFFETTA.... ci tengo tanto a venire pure io ma .... aime' ho la mamma bloccata e mi tocca andare a Trento.... spero che ne organizziate un altro prestissimo!!!

  Ma come?????????????????????????????????????????
Abbiamo organizzato a Rimini per te!
Da Gabicce non vieni????????????????????????????
Da venerd&#236; pomeriggio a domenica.....  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
(di piu' non se ne possono mettere...)

----------


## roby

> Capo..................? 
> Ho un altra idea...... Perché non creare il libro GUEST? Inventatevi una carta particolare " voi " del CT e ci segnate i nomi di tutti i partecipanti. I dati li avete.  
> Libro che sarà firmato da tutti e poi con delle belle fotocopie riprodotto per tutti. 
> L'originale quale ricordo storico da tenerere presso la sede.

  premesso che il capo continua sempre ad essere Danilo, io continuo sempre ad intervenire per sapere se c'e' qualche volontario...  :Smile:

----------


## swami

> ... di mattina ... si gioca a piedi nudi (quindi a callo vivo) su superficie di asfalto bituminoso! 
> Accidenti che UOMINI!!!

  lancerei anche una confezione di puntine per rendere la cosa pi&#249; interessante ...    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

... ho trovato l'unica foto di puntine ... con chiusura a farfalla!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## swami

> ....UFFA UFFINA UFFETTA.... ci tengo tanto a venire pure io ma .... aime' ho la mamma bloccata e mi tocca andare a Trento.... spero che ne organizziate un altro prestissimo!!!

  in che senso nn ci sei ??? :Cool:  
maaa ... tipo ... se parti sabato?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Capo..................? 
> Ho un altra idea...... Perché non creare il libro GUEST? Inventatevi una carta particolare " voi " del CT e ci segnate i nomi di tutti i partecipanti. I dati li avete.  
> Libro che sarà firmato da tutti e poi con delle belle fotocopie riprodotto per tutti. 
> L'originale quale ricordo storico da tenerere presso la sede.

  
Mi aspetto che anche Iam faccia una bella proposta.......  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Mi aspetto che anche Iam faccia una bella proposta.......

  
Il fotoalbum delle ragazze per fare il calendario del CT per l'anno 2009!!!! ????  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Il fotoalbum delle ragazze per fare il calendario del CT per l'anno 2009!!!! ????

  
in qsto caso ... io gioco a calcetto!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> in qsto caso ... io gioco a calcetto!!!

  QUOTO!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

> Mi aspetto che anche Iam faccia una bella proposta.......

  Certo, io (non essendo presente) avevo pensato ad un programma del tipo:  _Per chi arriva Venerdì 12 Settembre_
raduno nella hall dellalbergo e recitazione collettiva del santissimo rosario;
frugale cena con fettina di pane di segale stantìo;
Subito ognuno nella propria camera (opportunamente modificata dalla direzione dellHotel Waldfor con cancellata alla finestra) per indossare il Cilicio e dedicarsi alla meditazione!  _Sabato 13 settembre_ 
Ore  9.30 - Riunione nella hall dellalbergo per recitare un santissimo rosario congiuntamente a tutti coloro che saranno pervenuti in mattinata
Ore 11.00  Pellegrinaggio a piedi verso il Monte Titano per la visita delle sacre reliquie religiose del Santo Marino 
Ore 13.30 (per chi ci è arrivato vivo)  Adorazione delle suddette reliquie
Ore 14.30  frugale pasto a base di fiocchi di avena purulenti ed acqua di pozzo.
Ore 17.00 - rientro a Rimini
Ore 18.00  Santa Messa cantata in latino
Ore 20.00  Le utenti femminili partecipanti alla convention possono per 3 minuti netti togliere il burka (ovviamente al riparo da occhi indiscreti) per respirare la frizzante arietta settembrina romagnola.
Ore 20.03  Tavola rotonda sulla cena saltata e limportanza del digiuno nella catechesi moderna
Ore 22.00  Ognuno in camera e autoflagellazione a piacere  _Domenica 14 Settembre_
Ore 9.00  Preghiera collettiva per salutare e sciogliere il gruppo. 
Unica avvertenza: Se ci sono utenti gemelli, astenersi dal venire in coppia. Se Patty si accorge che cè un utente doppio, uno lo fa eliminare subito!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Unica avvertenza: Se ci sono utenti gemelli, astenersi dal venire in coppia. Se Patty si accorge che cè un utente doppio, uno lo fa eliminare subito!

  
Oppure...munirsi di documento di riconoscimento..in cui il genitore li autorizza ad essere in due!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Certo, io (non essendo presente) avevo pensato ad un programma del tipo: 
> ........... 
> Unica avvertenza: Se ci sono utenti gemelli, astenersi dal venire in coppia. Se Patty si accorge che cè un utente doppio, uno lo fa eliminare subito!

    MI - TI - CO

----------


## Contabile

- ore 20 cena romagnola a base di piadina... perch&#233; "la pieda se parsot la pis un po' ma tot"  
Salvo intolleranze, non &#232; mica detto che possa piacere a tutti col prosciutto. Chi &#232; di religione musulmana che fa?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> "la pieda se parsot la pis un po' ma tot"  
> Salvo intolleranze, non è mica detto che possa piacere a tutti col prosciutto. Chi è di religione musulmana che fa?

  Resta a casa !!!  :Big Grin:  
Ma che significa l'espressione vernacolare ??

----------


## Contabile

La piadina col prosciutto piace un p&#242; a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La piadina col prosciutto piace un pò a tutti.

  Mo tante grassie !!!

----------


## Contabile

Ore 11 Partita di calcetto 
Ma le divise (come colore) le sorteggiamo sul campo? Quelle dei portieri mi auguro siano di un colore diverso.  
Ah capo (Danilo) ...... ma poi possiamo tenerle come ricordo? 
Ricorda di comprarmi un paio di guanti da portiere nuovi. Misura 9. La marca? Una vale l'altra e se paghi pi&#249; di 20 "Euri" ti hanno fregato.

----------


## roby

> - ore 20 cena romagnola a base di piadina... perché "la pieda se parsot la pis un po' ma tot"  
> Salvo intolleranze, non è mica detto che possa piacere a tutti col prosciutto.

  e infatti il prosieguo così recita:
mu me l'ha fat mel e a so andè ma l'uspidel...  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> e infatti il prosieguo così recita:
> mu me l'ha fat mel e a so andè ma l'uspidel...

  Cosa che ci auguriamo NON capiti a nessuno.....

----------


## Contabile

Manca lo "SLOGAN" della Convention. 
Tirate fuori le idee perch&#233; al WALDORF deve esserci apposito cartellone che segnala il punto di ritrovo.

----------


## iam

> Manca lo "SLOGAN" della Convention. 
> Tirate fuori le idee perché al WALDORF deve esserci apposito cartellone che segnala il punto di ritrovo.

  *IAMMM BELLL*    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> -  Chi è di religione musulmana che fa?

  piadina nutella e banana  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> QUOTO!!!!

  notato come la cosa è stata ignorata? oh! una donna in una partita a calcetto qsti la vedono peggio di una donna su una nave ... ai tempi dei pirati!  :EEK!:  :Cool:  ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> notato come la cosa è stata ignorata? oh! una donna in una partita a calcetto qsti la vedono peggio di una donna su una nave ... ai tempi dei pirati!  ...

  Colpa vostra.... non avete scritto in che ruolo volete giocare  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Colpa vostra.... non avete scritto in che ruolo volete giocare

  bagarino ... 
sempre se sabato ci vediamo  :EEK!:  ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   La Reubblica.it &#187; Homepage

----------


## Lolly74

> in che senso nn ci sei ??? 
> maaa ... tipo ... se parti sabato?

  tocca partire venerdi sera..... uffa.... magari se torno nel primo pomeriggio domenica .... passo a salutare e conoscere un po' tutti.... dipende a che ora ripartite.... 
PER PATTY:
 forse il 24/9 sono a roma in via teulada se mi sbrigo ti telefono 
buon pomeriggio a tutti

----------


## Patty76

> bagarino ... 
> se ce sabato ci vediamo  ...   La Reubblica.it » Homepage

  Una cosa mi incuriosisce di questa pagina web che hai linkato..... 
Come fa l'ultimo aggiornamento ad essere di giovedì 11/09 ore 16.42......quando oggi è solo martedì 09/09 ore 14.12.....  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

> tocca partire venerdi sera..... uffa.... magari se torno nel primo pomeriggio domenica .... passo a salutare e conoscere un po' tutti.... dipende a che ora ripartite.... 
> PER PATTY:
>  forse il 24/9 sono a roma in via teulada se mi sbrigo ti telefono 
> buon pomeriggio a tutti

  Con grandissimo piacere.....  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> La Reubblica.it » Homepage

  molto carina  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> ..
> sempre se sabato ci vediamo  ...

  Eh no! Non cominciare a................  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Le casacche dello stesso colore verranno, per motivi di ospitalità, indossate dalla squadra del "Resto del Mondo del C.T.". 
I componenti della squadra del "Forum" sono invitati a mettere delle divise *bianche* !! Il portiere fa quello che crede. I guanti se vuole se li porta da casa !! Sto diventando matto con questo "attestato - ricordo" che metà basta, e ora mi dovrei mettere pure a cercare i guanti numero 9 .....   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     

> Ore 11 Partita di calcetto 
> Ma le divise (come colore) le sorteggiamo sul campo? Quelle dei portieri mi auguro siano di un colore diverso.  
> Ah capo (Danilo) ...... ma poi possiamo tenerle come ricordo? 
> Ricorda di comprarmi un paio di guanti da portiere nuovi. Misura 9. La marca? Una vale l'altra e se paghi più di 20 "Euri" ti hanno fregato.

----------


## Patty76

> Le casacche dello stesso colore verranno, per motivi di ospitalità, indossate dalla squadra del "Resto del Mondo del C.T.". 
> I componenti della squadra del "Forum" sono invitati a mettere delle divise *bianche* !! Il portiere fa quello che crede. I guanti se vuole se li porta da casa !! Sto diventando matto con questo "attestato - ricordo" che metà basta, e ora mi dovrei mettere pure a cercare i guanti numero 9 .....

  Bhè l'attestato ricordo, avrebbe dovuto farlo chi ha avuto l'idea!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> Il portiere fa quello che crede. I guanti se vuole se li porta da casa !! Sto diventando matto con questo "attestato - ricordo" che metà basta, e ora mi dovrei mettere pure a cercare i guanti numero 9 .....

  Il portiere si porta la maglia (rosa o azzurra devo decidere) non temere. I guanti li compra (tirchio) stasera  :Mad:    

> Bhè l'attestato ricordo, avrebbe dovuto farlo chi ha avuto l'idea!

  Chi ha avuto l'idea l'ha postata dopo aver pensato anche a cosa scrivere sull'attestato (basta?).  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> magari se torno nel primo pomeriggio domenica .... passo a salutare e conoscere un po' tutti.... dipende a che ora ripartite....

  
Se vieni domenica pomeriggio non trovi nemmeno l'albergo ........  :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

> Le casacche dello stesso colore verranno, per motivi di ospitalità, indossate dalla squadra del "Resto del Mondo del C.T.". 
> I componenti della squadra del "Forum" sono invitati a mettere delle divise *bianche* !! Il portiere fa quello che crede. I guanti se vuole se li porta da casa !! Sto diventando matto con questo "attestato - ricordo" che metà basta, e ora mi dovrei mettere pure a cercare i guanti numero 9 .....

  Ok, se io vengo con una maglia nera va bene?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Chi ha avuto l'idea l'ha postata dopo aver pensato anche a cosa scrivere sull'attestato (basta?).

  Quando vedrai l'attestato capirai che quello è stato il minor problema .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Quando vedrai l'attestato capirai che quello è stato il minor problema .....

  Non devo essere il solo a spremermi le meningi e poi io so che "BITTA" (concedimelo) docet!!!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non devo essere il solo a spremermi le meningi e poi io so che "BITTA" (concedimelo) docet!!!

  Acc.... c'è stata una fuga di notizie !!!!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ok, se io vengo con una maglia nera va bene?

  Nera fa molto Juventus. Sorry, you can't !!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Nera fa molto Juventus. Sorry, you can't !!

  Che il mio abbigliamento faccia molto juventus puoi dirlo a chiunque altro ma non a me  :Cool:

----------


## Contabile

Vieni in maglia *viola* cos&#236; io porto la maglia *rosa* e facciamo il *giardino* dei (fiori) *semplici*  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Vieni in maglia *viola* così io porto la maglia *rosa* e facciamo il *giardino* dei (fiori) *semplici*

  No, sennò poi ci costringono a metterci su le casacche, e non abbiamo concluso niente !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## swami

e se fate ... con maglietta e senza maglietta?  :EEK!:   tipo oratorio  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

E le "epe" come le nascondi senza maglietta?

----------


## Patty76

> E le "epe" come le nascondi senza maglietta?

  EPE?????  :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

> EPE?????

  EPE è plurale di EPA 
Per sapere cosa è l'epa occorre collegarsi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> EPE è plurale di EPA 
> Per sapere cosa è l'epa occorre collegarsi

  Credevo che epa lo dicessero solo gli ideatori dei rebus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Credevo che epa lo dicessero solo gli ideatori dei rebus

  Appunto!  :Smile:

----------


## swami

> E le "epe" come le nascondi senza maglietta?

  lo vedi l'elefante?    
... e poi nn &#232; che una maglietta faccia sparire la panza  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> lo vedi l'elefante?    
> ... e poi nn è che una maglietta faccia sparire la panza

  Non si vede l'elefante.... :Frown:  
Ehi swami...noi avevamo una bionda o un aperitivo in sospeso, ricordi???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non si vede l'elefante.... 
> Ehi swami...noi avevamo una bionda o un aperitivo in sospeso, ricordi???

  Tranquilla .... swami arriva venerdì pomeriggio .... avrete un sacco da dirvi ... ops ... da bere !!

----------


## Patty76

> Tranquilla .... swami arriva venerd&#236; pomeriggio .... avrete un sacco da dirvi ... ops ... da bere !!

  Ah si...arriva venerd&#236;... :EEK!:  
Uff...che rosicata....io non posso arrivare prima di sabato....  :Frown:

----------


## swami

> Non si vede l'elefante.... 
> Ehi swami...noi avevamo una bionda o un aperitivo in sospeso, ricordi???

  ho avuto un problema con l'immagine ... adesso c'è  :Wink:  
per la piccola ... stà tranquilla che se sanno fare una cosa a Rimini ... è happy hour  :Big Grin:  poi alle 10 a nanna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> ho avuto un problema con l'immagine ... adesso c'è  
> per la piccola ... stà tranquilla che se sanno fare una cosa a Rimini ... è happy hour  poi alle 10 a nanna

  Così presto????? Ohibò..quando sono a casa vado a nanna più tardi...  :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swami

> Tranquilla .... swami arriva venerdì pomeriggio .... avrete un sacco da dirvi ... ops ... da bere !!

  ottimista ... quello è qndo parto  :Embarrassment:  se va bene perdo 2 coincidenze e mi trovo in mezzo ad uno sciopero, se va male dovranno disinnescare una bomba e qualche tifoso in trasferta avrà dato fuoco al treno  :EEK!:  ... così all'alba delle 11 di domenica mattina potrò prendere il treno del ritorno ... io già so  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> Ah si...arriva venerdì... 
> Uff...che rosicata....io non posso arrivare prima di sabato....

  ma uffi  :Frown:  mica mi lascerai sola vero? qsti magari vogliono fare serata al cellophane  :EEK!:  ... già me li vedo sui cubi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty76

> ma uffi  mica mi lascerai sola vero? qsti magari vogliono fare serata al cellophane  ... già me li vedo sui cubi

  Mi dispiace...ma già faccio i salti mortali per venire sabato  e domenica!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ah si...arriva venerdì... 
> Uff...che rosicata....io non posso arrivare prima di sabato....

  Ah !! 
Questa notizia mi è nuova .....

----------


## Patty76

> Ah !! 
> Questa notizia mi è nuova .....

  Starai scherzando????  :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> ma uffi  mica mi lascerai sola vero? qsti magari vogliono fare serata al cellophane  ... già me li vedo sui cubi

  Se mi dite dove vi trovo vi raggiungo.... se l'albergo mi prende pensavo di arrivare venerdì notte  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swami

> Se mi dite dove vi trovo vi raggiungo.... se l'albergo mi prende pensavo di arrivare venerd&#236; notte

  partirai mica venerd&#236; dopo il lavoro?  :EEK!:  magari in macchina  :Embarrassment: 
per l'albergo credo basti avvisare ... oppure si fa come da giovani ... stiamo in giro fino a che nn ti danno la stanza il mattino dopo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> partirai mica venerdì dopo il lavoro?  magari in macchina

  No  :Frown:  ... parto venerdì ma non dopo lavoro, dopo che da lavoro sono andato a cena fuori con amici  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swami

> No  ... parto venerd&#236; ma non dopo lavoro, dopo che da lavoro sono andato a cena fuori con amici

  nn ce la farei .. gi&#224; mi dava noia l'idea di svegliarmi presto sabato mattina per prendere il treno delle 8 ... no, no ... io dormo, faccio colazione ... vado a farmi una camminata sul lungomare, guardarmi i gabbiani che seguono i pescherecci mentre rientrano ... poi so gi&#224; che m'infilo in qlke libreria e torno in albergo con un libro e una borsa nuova  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se mi dite dove vi trovo vi raggiungo.... se l'albergo mi prende pensavo di arrivare venerdì notte

  Non credo che l'albergo non ti prenda ... stiamo a Rimini ........  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Starai scherzando????

  No .... mi ero convinto che saresti arrivata venerdì sera ...... Vabbè !!   :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> Non credo che l'albergo non ti prenda ... stiamo a Rimini ........

  Domani sento, ma anch'io sono ottimista  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> No .... mi ero convinto che saresti arrivata venerdì sera ...... Vabbè !!

  No, non ce la faccio proprio.... :Frown:  
Però mi faccio la "levataccia" e cerco di partire al massimo per le 5.30 di sabato mattina.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Povera me...io che adoro dormire.... :EEK!:

----------


## swami

> No, non ce la faccio proprio....

  sicura? sicura?  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Manca lo "SLOGAN" della Convention.

   *Incontrare chi non conosco e rivedere con piacere chi conosco*

----------


## danilo sciuto

> *Incontrare chi non conosco e rivedere con piacere chi conosco*

  Lo slogan c'è già. _Insieme per non far mancare quella goccia all'immenso oceano._  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Lo slogan c'è già. _Insieme per non far mancare quella goccia all'immenso oceano._

  ..... chest 'è poesia.....  :Smile:  
(ma cumme fa......  :Smile: )

----------


## Patty76

> sicura? sicura?

  Purtroppo si.....  :Frown:

----------


## Contabile

> Lo slogan c'è già. _Insieme per non far mancare quella goccia all'immenso oceano._

  E questa dove l'ho letta?  :Big Grin:  Potevi dirlo prima così non mi spremevo le meningi. Me ne vado in vacanza fino al giorno della convention.

----------


## swami

> Lo slogan c'è già. _Insieme per non far mancare quella goccia all'immenso oceano._

  + tragici no!??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## annade

> + tragici no!??

  quoto swami... sembra uno slogan per la raccolta di fondi per l'africa  :Big Grin:  vi sto invidiando..... :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non credo ad una parola di quello che avete detto. 
Antipatiche  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

> Non credo ad una parola di quello che avete detto. 
> Antipatiche

  Beh.... col dovuto rispetto.... se posso dire la mia... sembra davvero lo slogan di una raccolta fondi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Beh.... col dovuto rispetto.... se posso dire la mia... sembra davvero lo slogan di una raccolta fondi

  Uffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
La frase è bellissima, e non è isolata; va letta insieme ad un'altra che campeggia nell'attestato/ricordo che vi daremo/spediremo. 
Fate cascare le braccia, proprio .............è tre giorni che ci sbatto  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swami

vabbè alla partita di calcetto invece di fare il bagarino mi metterò lì con la cassetta delle offerte  :Big Grin:  ... così le piadine son pagate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Beh.... col dovuto rispetto.... se posso dire la mia... sembra davvero lo slogan di una raccolta fondi

  Non vorrei infierire...ma non entusiasma nemmeno me!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non vorrei infierire...ma non entusiasma nemmeno me!

  
Ragazzi, noi ve lo diamo: se vi piace lo conservate, se non vi piace, lo usate per fare fotocopie ( e nemmeno, visto che è un cartoncino semirigido....).   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> Ragazzi, noi ve lo diamo: se vi piace lo conservate, se non vi piace, lo usate per fare fotocopie ( e nemmeno, visto che è un cartoncino semirigido....).

  Dai non la prendere così..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Il pensiero è sempre ben accetto.....magari la frase poteva essere più carina.... :Wink:   il concetto è bello...solo che la frase risulta un pochino forzata... :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dai non la prendere così..... 
> Il pensiero è sempre ben accetto.....magari la frase poteva essere più carina....  il concetto è bello...solo che la frase risulta un pochino forzata...

  La frase, letta così, sembra forzata; ma siccome va letta insieme ad un'altra, che non ho citato, allora diventa appropriata: fino adesso, tutti coloro che hanno visto l'attestato mi hanno detto che piaceva !
Quindi sono sicuro che piacerà anche a voi miscredenti !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

Tutti a criticare.......  :Mad:

----------


## annade

> La frase, letta così, sembra forzata; ma siccome va letta insieme ad un'altra, che non ho citato, allora diventa appropriata: fino adesso, tutti coloro che hanno visto l'attestato mi hanno detto che piaceva !
> Quindi sono sicuro che piacerà anche a voi miscredenti !

  .....ma io che non avrò l'attestato.... non posso avere un'anticipazione ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> La frase, letta così, sembra forzata; ma siccome va letta insieme ad un'altra, che non ho citato, allora diventa appropriata: fino adesso, tutti coloro che hanno visto l'attestato mi hanno detto che piaceva !
> Quindi sono sicuro che piacerà anche a voi miscredenti !

  Allora attenderemo fiduciosi....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> .....ma io che non avrò l'attestato.... non posso avere un'anticipazione ?

  Non preoccuparti...ti farò vedere il mio!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> .....ma io che non avrò l'attestato.... non posso avere un'anticipazione ?

  No, tu non verrai: in qualche maniera devi essere punita.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## annade

> Non preoccuparti...ti farò vedere il mio!!!

  ......... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: ........

----------


## annade

> No, tu non verrai: in qualche maniera devi essere punita.

  ....... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: .......

----------


## swami

> No, tu non verrai: in qualche maniera devi essere punita.

  la punizione credevo riguardasse tutte le donne che dovranno guardarvi rantolare senza fiato dietro un pallone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salvo

VOGLIO  le foto della convenscion !!!!!!
non ci dormiro questo week end in attesa di vederle lunedì.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la punizione credevo riguardasse tutte le donne che dovranno guardarvi rantolare senza fiato dietro un pallone

  Allora, ragazzina:  :Stick Out Tongue:  
1) la partita non DEVE essere vista, ma PUO' essere vista; in ogni caso chi potrà assistere alla partita dovrà ritenersi privilegiato, visto che ai botteghini c'è già la ressa, e quindi già è molto che non vi facciamo pagare; 
2) nessuno dei participanti rantola, anzi, siamo tutti atleti navigati, perchè non permettiamo che la scrivania dietro la quale siamo condannati a lavorare sovrasti il nostro comune spirito olimpico. 
TIE'  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> VOGLIO  le foto della convenscion !!!!!!
> non ci dormiro questo week end in attesa di vederle lunedì.

  Ci saranno, ci saranno: forse non proprio lunedì, ma ci saranno. 
Ti vogliamo bene anche se sei un traditore......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> VOGLIO  le foto della convenscion !!!!!!
> non ci dormiro questo week end in attesa di vederle lunedì.

  Piuttosto potresti venire anche te!!!!! Al solito Danilo è l'unico della Sicilia a partecipare a tutte le iniziative....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Fossi in lui mi sentirei solo e abbandonato dai miei corregionali!!!  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Fossi in lui mi sentirei solo e abbandonato dai miei corregionali!!!

  Non è un sentimento: è uno stato di fatto !  :Embarrassment:  
Non mi SENTO solo e abbandonato: SONO solo ed abbandonato. 
Preferisco pensare, a costo di sembrare presuntuoso, che forse, come dice Niccolò, in Sicilia si preferisce la qualità alla quantità.......  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Non è un sentimento: è uno stato di fatto !  
> Non mi SENTO solo e abbandonato: SONO solo ed abbandonato. 
> Preferisco pensare, a costo di sembrare presuntuoso, che forse, come dice Niccolò, in Sicilia si preferisce la qualità alla quantità.......

  A Firenze funziona così  :Cool:

----------


## Contabile

> Non mi SENTO solo e abbandonato: SONO solo ed abbandonato.

  Come solo ed abbandonato. Io che vengo fino a Catania per sorreggerti e non farti mancare il mio appoggio  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> Come solo ed abbandonato. Io che vengo fino a Catania per sorreggerti e non farti mancare il mio appoggio

  Ma io intendevo dalla Sicilia....tu vieni da un'altra regione... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma io intendevo dalla Sicilia....tu vieni da un'altra regione...

  
Lo sa, lo sa che cosa intendevi ....  :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Cari Amici, 
pare che il tema della giornata del 13 sar&#224;  <<Tuoni, fulmini e lampi, l'allievo esprima le sue impressioni e il suo stato d'animo >>. 
Secondo voi che svolgimento ci mettiamo ? 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Cari Amici, 
> pare che il tema della giornata del 13 sarà  <<Tuoni, fulmini e lampi, l'allievo esprima le sue impressioni e il suo stato d'animo >>. 
> Secondo voi che svolgimento ci mettiamo ? 
> Saluti

  Questo è l'incipit di una barzelletta, della quale a Rimini ti racconto l'epilogo (alias lo svolgimento).
Sul forum .... E NUN SI POTEEEEEEEEEE  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Allora, ragazzina:  
> 1) la partita non DEVE essere vista, ma PUO' essere vista; in ogni caso chi potrà assistere alla partita dovrà ritenersi privilegiato, visto che ai botteghini c'è già la ressa, e quindi già è molto che non vi facciamo pagare

  Già i posti sono pochi ormai perché  
"*I nostri tifosi ci seguono ovunque; in treno, in macchina, in nave, perfino con dei voli Charleston*" vero Danilo? La ricordi?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Già i posti sono pochi ormai perché  
> "*I nostri tifosi ci seguono ovunque; in treno, in macchina, in nave, perfino con dei voli Charleston*" vero Danilo? La ricordi?

  L'aneddoto era che lui diceva "Che problema c'è: prendo un charleston e vado a Milano" !!  
"Presidente, sembra che alla sua squadra manchi l'amalgama. Che ne pensa ??" 
"L'amalgama? E che problema c'è: compreremo anche lui !!" 
Poveretto: morto sulla Catania - Palermo: ignorante quanto buono: hanno fatto bene ad intitolargli lo stadio. 
ciao dottò

----------


## Salvo

Persone di un tempo...che gestivano le squadre con il cuore prima di tutto e con il portafoglio poi.  :Frown:

----------


## Contabile

Poiché gli effetti cromatici delle pareti del WALDORF sono variegati al fine di non incorrere in piccoli inconvenienti i sigg. partecipanti alla Convention che ivi pernotteranno sono inviatati a provare in anteprima cosa potrebbe accadere: 
Leggi dicendo il colore della parola e non la parola stessa.  GIALLO BLU ARANCIONE NERO ROSSO VERDE VIOLA GIALLO ROSSO ARANCIONE VERDE NERO BLU ROSSO VIOLA VERDE BLU ARANCIONE

----------


## Patty76

:Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## swami

> Poiché gli effetti cromatici delle pareti del WALDORF sono variegati al fine di non incorrere in piccoli inconvenienti i sigg. partecipanti alla Convention che ivi pernotteranno sono inviatati a provare in anteprima cosa potrebbe accadere: 
> Leggi dicendo il colore della parola e non la parola stessa.  GIALLO BLU ARANCIONE NERO ROSSO VERDE VIOLA GIALLO ROSSO ARANCIONE VERDE NERO BLU ROSSO VIOLA VERDE BLU ARANCIONE

  cioè? sembrerà di dormire in un caleidoscopio?  :Confused:

----------


## annade

> Poiché gli effetti cromatici delle pareti del WALDORF sono variegati al fine di non incorrere in piccoli inconvenienti i sigg. partecipanti alla Convention che ivi pernotteranno sono inviatati a provare in anteprima cosa potrebbe accadere: 
> Leggi dicendo il colore della parola e non la parola stessa.  GIALLO BLU ARANCIONE NERO ROSSO VERDE VIOLA GIALLO ROSSO ARANCIONE VERDE NERO BLU ROSSO VIOLA VERDE BLU ARANCIONE

   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> 

  Copiona......

----------


## Contabile

Ok il senso del post dei colori nella sostanza era da contrapporre a quello dei tuoni e fulmini. 
Un p&#242; di colore &#232; sempre meglio di un cielo grigio

----------


## annade

> Copiona......

  e che amiche saremmo altrimenti ? smack

----------


## swami

> Ok il senso del post dei colori nella sostanza era da contrapporre a quello dei tuoni e fulmini. 
> Un pò di colore è sempre meglio di un cielo grigio

   :Confused:  
mi sento un po' più bionda ... a dovermi far spiegare le battute  :Cool:  
o era il post molto biondo?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> e che amiche saremmo altrimenti ? smack

  Giusto!!!! Doppio smack!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> mi sento un po' più bionda ... a dovermi far spiegare le battute  
> o era il post molto biondo?

  Non preoccuparti swami...non sei stata l'unica a doverti far spiegare la battuta... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

Ieri sera si &#232; cominciato a preparare le valigie per la CONVENTION. 
Dentro rigorosamente ci &#232; finita la divisa da calcetto. Ho deciso di portare quella con la maglietta ARANCIONE.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dentro rigorosamente ci è finita la divisa da calcetto. Ho deciso di portare quella con la maglietta ARANCIONE.

  Meno male, va: stavo in pensiero !! 
A proposito: stamattina ho saputo che l'arbitro ufficiale del match potrebbe arrivare nel pomeriggio ..... 
A.A.A. cercasi arbitro di riserva.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Ricorda che a noi manca il "quinto" e nessuno ancora si &#232; fatto avanti. 
Ma della squadra del Resto del CT che notizie hai? Sempre allenamenti a porte chiuse?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ricorda che a noi manca il "quinto" e nessuno ancora si è fatto avanti.

  Per fortuna mi hanno detto che il campo va bene anche 4 x 4; ma in ogni caso ritengo che i potranno essere "prestiti" !!    

> Ma della squadra del Resto del CT che notizie hai? Sempre allenamenti a porte chiuse?

  Sì. Acori non ufficializzerà la formazione prima di sabato mattina.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

Però che delusione......  :Frown:  
Il Forum (che ha un sacco di utenti registrati) deve ricorrere a prestiti...per giocare una partita di calcetto....   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## swami

... tanto sabato piove ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> ... tanto sabato piove ...

  Esistono i "kwei"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> ... tanto sabato piove ...

  Speriamo di no altrimenti ci ritroveremo tutti al chiuso.  :Mad:

----------


## swami

> Speriamo di no altrimenti ci ritroveremo tutti al chiuso.

  e cat!  :EEK!:  
cmq piove solo verso le 11 ... poi sole  :Big Grin:   
al max si fa il giro dei centri commerciali di San Marino  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Speriamo di no altrimenti ci ritroveremo tutti al chiuso.

  Magari a fare una "tavola rotonda" sulla prossima finanziaria..... :EEK!:

----------


## Patty76

> al max si fa il giro dei centri commerciali di San Marino

  Bella questa....  :Smile:  
Dirò a mio marito di portare la carta di credito.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> Bella questa....  
> Dirò a mio marito di portare la carta di credito....

  Perché la sua e non la tua?

----------


## swami

> Perch&#233; la sua e non la tua?

  la carta ... era generico  :Embarrassment:  
sei un po' prevenuto?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> Bella questa....

  ma preparati ... ci sono praticamente solo elettrodomestici ... per&#242; ci sono i videogiochi da provare!  :Big Grin:  l'ultima volta mi litigavo Spyro con un bambino di 8 anni! voleva sempre giocare lui!  :Frown:

----------


## Patty76

> ma preparati ... ci sono praticamente solo elettrodomestici ... però ci sono i videogiochi da provare!  l'ultima volta mi litigavo Spyro con un bambino di 8 anni! voleva sempre giocare lui!

  No dai...solo elettrodomestici... :EEK!:  ...nooooooooooooooo!! 
Però i videogiochi mi interessano molto...specie le avventure grafiche!!! Tipo Syberia..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> No dai...solo elettrodomestici... ...nooooooooooooooo!! 
> Però i videogiochi mi interessano molto...specie le avventure grafiche!!! Tipo Syberia.....

  perfetto! se piove cercateci in sala giochi  :Big Grin:

----------


## dobrey

> Ricorda che a noi manca il "quinto" e nessuno ancora si è fatto avanti. 
> Ma della squadra del Resto del CT che notizie hai? Sempre allenamenti a porte chiuse?

  Salve, 
esco e vado a comprare le scarpette, così potete considerarmi in squadra.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, 
> esco e vado a comprare le scarpette, così potete considerarmi in squadra.

  
Dici davvero ??? 
Se non ci stai prendendo in giro sei veramente UN MITO !!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

Mi sorge il dubbio che l'unica cosa che vi interessa della convention.....sia la partita di calcetto!!!!   :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi sorge il dubbio che l'unica cosa che vi interessa della convention.....sia la partita di calcetto!!!!

  No no, mi interessa anche la colazione ! All'Hotel dove alloggeremo so che è superlativa !!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> No no, mi interessa anche la colazione ! All'Hotel dove alloggeremo so che è superlativa !!

  Grazie...per la considerazione..... :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## dobrey

Salve, 
torno adesso da Decathlon, ho comprato 2 paia di scarpette da 15 euro, spero che bastino. 
Come da titolo, l'ultimo dei miei figli ha 8 anni ed ha espresso il desiderio di venire con me.
La mia domanda è:
Ci sono i presupposti affinchè stia bene se lo porto con me ???

----------


## iam

> Salve, 
> torno adesso da Decathlon, ho comprato 2 paia di scarpette da 15 euro, spero che bastino. 
> Come da titolo, l'ultimo dei miei figli ha 8 anni ed ha espresso il desiderio di venire con me.
> La mia domanda è:
> Ci sono i presupposti affinchè stia bene se lo porto con me ???

  noooo non te lo consiglio..... in riviera romagnola sono tutti comunisti, li mangiano i bambini!   :Smile:

----------


## dobrey

> noooo non te lo consiglio..... in riviera romagnola sono tutti comunisti, li mangiano i bambini!

  Forse ho in serbo una sorpresa per te (a Rimini).  
C'è qualcuno che mi può rispondere seriamente ??

----------


## f.p

> l'ultimo dei miei figli ha 8 anni ...

  Scusa la domanda (... ma si sa che la curiosità è femmina!!) - dato che in un altro post hai dichiarato di averne 7 di figli, quanti anni ha il primo?

----------


## Patty76

> Forse ho in serbo una sorpresa per te (a Rimini).  
> C'è qualcuno che mi può rispondere seriamente ??

  Purtroppo iam non viene a rimini...... :Frown:  
So che Contabile porterà suo figlio ma non so quanti anni ha. Ma credo sia più piccolo....ora Giu non è on line...non ci può dare dettagli...magari chi lo conosce meglio.... 
La mia bimba è piccolina e la lascio a casa!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## f.p

> Forse ho in serbo una sorpresa per te (a Rimini)

  .. e sempre per lo stesso motivo di prima (la curiosità è femmina).. che sorpresa hai in serbo x IAM?????????????????  :Confused:

----------


## roby

> Ci sono i presupposti affinchè stia bene se lo porto con me ???

  Ciao, direi proprio di si... ci sono altri bambini. Credo proprio che possa stare bene!  :Smile:

----------


## swami

dunque ... ricapitolando ... il portiere nn aveva i guanti, i giocatori le scarpe  :Embarrassment:  ... siate onesti ... quanti anni sono che nn giocate a calcio?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
cmq ... chi è che arriva in treno?  
e altra cosa ... il campionato di calcio è già iniziato?  :Confused:  vorrei sapere se rischio domenica a riprendere il treno?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Niccolò

> dunque ... ricapitolando ... il portiere nn aveva i guanti, i giocatori le scarpe  ... siate onesti ... quanti anni sono che nn giocate a calcio?  
> cmq ... chi è che arriva in treno?  
> e altra cosa ... il campionato di calcio è già iniziato?  vorrei sapere se rischio domenica a riprendere il treno?

  Per le scarpe un paio da ginnastica vanno bene, il campo sicuramente sarà in sintetico, un paio di guanti invernali si trovano.... io sono quello messo peggio: non ho una maglia bianca!

----------


## swami

> ... non ho una maglia bianca!

  vai al supermercato e prendine al volo un pacco da 10 a 5 euro  :Wink:  ... poi prendi una confezione di coloreria d un bel verde acido, le tingi, le stendi ... e sabato avete le divise  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> Per le scarpe un paio da ginnastica vanno bene, il campo sicuramente sarà in sintetico, un paio di guanti invernali si trovano.... io sono quello messo peggio: non ho una maglia bianca!

  Scusa ma non sevono le scarpe con i tacchetti per giocare a calcio?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

2 paia ?? Un paio per il primo tempo e un paio per il secondo ??  :Big Grin:  
Ricorda una magliettina chiara, possibilmente bianca. 
Cmq, come diceva Roby, non credo proprio che tuo figlio si annoierà. 
Ribadisco che da oggi sei il mio mito: sei uscito a comprare le scarpe per giocare con noi ..... Troppo forte !! Questo sì che è spirito !!   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dobrey

> Scusa la domanda (... ma si sa che la curiosit&#224; &#232; femmina!!) - dato che in un altro post hai dichiarato di averne 7 di figli, quanti anni ha il primo?

  Tutto a suo tempo.  
P.s. Ho perso il programma della convention, dove lo trovo ?? 
P.s. P.s. Ho ritrovato il programma.

----------


## francesco

Anche io dò la disponibilità a giocare il big match....tenetemi presente... 
Matteo Esposito (e famiglia al seguito, composta da moglie, figlia, figlio e figlia....)

----------


## dobrey

> Anche io dò la disponibilità a giocare il big match....tenetemi presente... 
> Matteo Esposito (e famiglia al seguito, composta da moglie, figlia, figlio e figlia....)

  E.T. dice: casa....... 
Io chiedo: quanti.. anni.. figli......

----------


## Niccolò

Facciamo l'appello per il calcetto, che si siamo in numero io dormo anche un paio d'ore in più e lascio il posto a qualche volenteroso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## francesco

3....chiara 6 anni e mezzo, francesco 4 anni e mezzo e sara 8 mesi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Facciamo l'appello per il calcetto, che si siamo in numero io dormo anche un paio d'ore in più e lascio il posto a qualche volenteroso

  .... ho fatto bene a collegarmi prima di partire ..... 
NICCOLO', TU SEI PRECETTATO ! 
(Giochi bene, no??  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Niccolò

> .... ho fatto bene a collegarmi prima di partire ..... 
> NICCOLO', TU SEI PRECETTATO ! 
> (Giochi bene, no?? )

  Ciao capo, avevo già avvertito il tuo vice ... gioco malissimo,  ma proprio malississimo... quindi visto che avete il numero sufficiente domani arrivo a partita finita  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Non ce la faccio ad arrivare in tempo, mi spiace.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao capo, avevo già avvertito il tuo vice ... gioco malissimo,  ma proprio malississimo... quindi visto che avete il numero sufficiente domani arrivo a partita finita  
> Non ce la faccio ad arrivare in tempo, mi spiace.

  
"Io alla partita ci tengo!!!"  
................
............
........  
.... ma non avevi detto che venivi stasera tardi ?? 
Valuteremo quale sanzione comminare per questa tu assenza.  :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

> "Io alla partita ci tengo!!!"  
> ................
> ............
> ........  
> .... ma non avevi detto che venivi stasera tardi ?? 
> Valuteremo quale sanzione comminare per questa tu assenza.

  Più che stasera sarei arrivato domani verso le 4 di mattina... ma all'ultimo mi hanno cambiato posto dove cenare stasera, e di farmi oltre 4 ore di macchina per arrivare verso le 6 a Rimini.... mi fa un pò fatica  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Più che stasera sarei arrivato domani verso le 4 di mattina... ma all'ultimo mi hanno cambiato posto dove cenare stasera, e di farmi oltre 4 ore di macchina per arrivare verso le 6 a Rimini.... mi fa un pò fatica

  Quindi stai preferendo i tuoi amici (che puoi vedere sempre) a una serata in più con altri amici (che puoi vedere solo in questo w.e......) 
E non dirmi che stasera non ci sono solo amici, perchè non basta !!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> E non dirmi che stasera non ci sono solo amici, perchè non basta !!

  Qui spero intervenga iam a farti capire che in certi casi basta, eccome se basta  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Più che stasera sarei arrivato domani verso le 4 di mattina... ma all'ultimo mi hanno cambiato posto dove cenare stasera, e di farmi oltre 4 ore di macchina per arrivare verso le 6 a Rimini.... mi fa un pò fatica

  ... se vuoi ti aspettiamo sulla spiaggia alle 6 con i bomboloni caldi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Qui spero intervenga iam a farti capire che in certi casi basta, eccome se basta

  ... ehh  che ci vuoi fare..... la vita è fatta di priorità.... e ognuno ha le proprie!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> ... ehh  che ci vuoi fare..... la vita è fatta di priorità.... e ognuno ha le proprie!

  Finalmente qualcuno che mi capisce  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Prossimamente, su questi schermi (ops, su questa discussione), racconti, foto, cronache, e tutto quello che gli intervenuti vorranno far conoscere a chi c'è stato e a chi non c'è stato !!

----------


## Patty76

Buongiorno a tutti!! 
Inizio con il dire che è stato un vero piacere conoscersi di persona! Forse non tutti siamo riusciti ad interagire...eravamo tanti e il tempo corre sempre troppo velocemente, quando ci si diverte! 
Un saluto speciale a Swami, Seta (e amica) , LaTofaContabile (e collega), Contabile, Speedy, Legolas, roby, Angelo Facchini. 
Spero di non dimenticare nessuno!  :Smile:  
Ah...si...Danilo Sciuto!!!  :Big Grin:   
Un ringraziamento speciale allo sponsor che ci ha fatto la sorpresa all'ultimo momento!  :Smile:

----------


## Legolas

E' stato davvero incredibile conoscervi tutti assieme!!
Mi sono davvero divertito molto con tutti e spero ci sia presto la possibilità di rivedervi! Un ringraziamento speciale a chi ha organizzato il tutto, un ringraziamento al divertimento della convention ed un ringraziamento generale a tutti coloro che hanno partecipato.
Voglio vedere le fotoooooooooooooooooo  :Stick Out Tongue:   
P.S. ora ho capito la motivazione del nick Speedy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salvo

> Prossimamente, su questi schermi (ops, su questa discussione), racconti, foto, cronache, e tutto quello che gli intervenuti vorranno far conoscere a chi c'è stato e a chi non c'è stato !!

  Mi raccomando senza ritoccare le foto...!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angelo 02

Un saluto a tutti :Smile:  Bellissimi 2 giorni, allegri, con persone squisite. E' un piacere vedere la gente oltre il nick, è sempre molto arricchente. Grande l'organizzazione e la disponibilità, un grazie a tutti.  
PS: quanto abbiamo mangiato :Smile:  :Smile:  
Ora aspetto i nuovi nick: mojito, black mojito, ecc ..  :Big Grin:  
Angelo Facchini

----------


## seta

Mi unisco anch'io agli amici che mi hanno preceduta, nel confermare che sono stati due giorni fantastici all'insegna dell'allegria e della voglia di divertirsi tutti insieme. :Smile:  
Ne valeva decisamente la pena!!! 
Un ringraziamento speciale a Roby che è stato un perfetto "padrone di casa" per l'accoglienza e la disponibilità dimostrata, in particolare per il gentile aiuto prestato in occasione del ns. piccolo inconveniente. 
Un plauso a tutto il C.T. per l'ottima organizzazione. 
E come non ringraziare il ns. mitico admin Danilo che si è così gentilmente preso cura di tutti noi forumisti. :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Anche io mi associo a quanto già detto, è stato una due giorni molto divertente, siamo stati davvero bene insieme....ma mi brucia ancora quella traversa che ho preso durante la partita, a portiere ormai battuto...sic  :Mad:  :Mad:  
la prossima volta lo voglio nella mia squadra.... 
Un saluto affettuoso a tutti....

----------


## brento@mynet.it

Questo sono convencion veramente "gustose" anche se ho fatto più fatiche fisiche in questi due giorni che negli ultimi due anni !!!
Partita a calcetto, scalata a San Marino, serata danzante, passeggiata a Rimini........ ma vista la mia struttura fisica molto male non mi hanno fatto  :Big Grin: 
Un plauso agli organizzatori e uno ai presenti che hanno materializzato i nick.
Ora il Commercialista Telematico è un pò meno virtuale e un pò più reale e umano.  :Smile: 
Una bella carica per la stagione che riparte dopo la pausa estiva.   :Cool:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Anche io mi associo a quanto già detto, è stato una due giorni molto divertente, siamo stati davvero bene insieme....ma mi brucia ancora quella traversa che ho preso durante la partita, a portiere ormai battuto...sic  
> la prossima volta lo voglio nella mia squadra.... 
> Un saluto affettuoso a tutti....

  E perdere dopo aver dato saggio di tecnica calcistica è ancora più doloroso.
Ma come di suol dire : la palla è rotonda ! 
E il portiere avversario troppo forte ! Ora sarà costretto a cambiare nick e presentarsi come SARACINESCU !  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

sono di super fretta ... cmq ... grazie per avermi fatto partecipare al mio primo addio al celibato!!!  :Big Grin:     :Embarrassment:  
... e grazie per avermi fatto staccare la spina ...  :Wink:  e ... suona il telefono, fuori piove e ci sono 12 gradi ...  a dopo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> sono di super fretta ... cmq ... grazie per avermi fatto partecipare al mio primo addio al celibato!!!

  Anche se ti sei lamentata per la merce messa in mostra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legolas

> Anche se ti sei lamentata per la merce messa in mostra

  Che non era poi tanto male  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Che non era poi tanto male

  MA .....rifatta.....

----------


## Patty76

> Che non era poi tanto male

  Dipende dai punti di vista..... :Stick Out Tongue:  
Naturamente il tuo e quello di brento è orientato diversamente da quello di swami (e pure mio!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Buongiorno a tutti!! 
> Inizio con il dire che è stato un vero piacere conoscersi di persona! Forse non tutti siamo riusciti ad interagire...eravamo tanti e il tempo corre sempre troppo velocemente, quando ci si diverte! 
> Un saluto speciale a Swami, Seta (e amica) , LaTofaContabile (e collega), Contabile, Speedy, Legolas, roby, Angelo Facchini. 
> Spero di non dimenticare nessuno!  
> Ah...si...Danilo Sciuto!!!   
> Un ringraziamento speciale allo sponsor che ci ha fatto la sorpresa all'ultimo momento!

  grazie a te, piacere mio averti e averVi conosciuto

----------


## Legolas

> Dipende dai punti di vista..... 
> Naturamente il tuo e quello di brento è orientato diversamente da quello di swami (e pure mio!)

  I punti di vista degli uomini sono sempre diversi da quelli delle donne  :Big Grin: 
Ok era rifatta ma nel complesso era SANA  :Cool:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

ora tocca a me:
ringrazio tutti...sono stati due giorni davvero belli e simpatici.. sono stata davvero contenta di aver tradito la mia Milano Milano Milano (ahahah mitica la scritta sulla homepage) ...per venire a Rimini Rimini Rimini...
siete davvero grandi... mi son trovata molto bene...ho trovato pure dei genitori adottivi... ke sono fantastici... 
..... povero Roberto mi ha dovuto aiutare a uscire da Sottoterra...  
grazie allo sponsor per il gentile omaggio oltre ke per la cena (e quindi grazie ai Capi ke sono riusciti a trovarlo...) 
sono senza parole... il ke per ki mi ha conosciuta e sopportara è davvero una cosa strana... 
(non scrivo nulla da parte di Alessandra perkè si deve iscrivere al forum per cui dirà la sua) 
un abraccio a tutti   
tranne a legolas...il quale alla fine NON ha salutato e NON ha pranzato con noi...

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> I punti di vista degli uomini sono sempre diversi da quelli delle donne 
> Ok era rifatta ma nel complesso era SANA

  mmm si ma SANA non è come essere NATURALI...   
poi oh hai detto ke nn mi avresti aggiunta ai contatti..e nn lo hai fatto ...  :Frown:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Questo sono convencion veramente "gustose" anche se ho fatto più fatiche fisiche in questi due giorni che negli ultimi due anni !!!
> Partita a calcetto, scalata a San Marino, serata danzante, passeggiata a Rimini........ ma vista la mia struttura fisica molto male non mi hanno fatto 
> Un plauso agli organizzatori e uno ai presenti che hanno materializzato i nick.
> Ora il Commercialista Telematico è un pò meno virtuale e un pò più reale e umano. 
> Una bella carica per la stagione che riparte dopo la pausa estiva.

  io sono d'accordo con te PAPA' hauahuahuahuahuahau 
salutami tanto Nadia... 
siete troppo mitici  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legolas

> mmm si ma SANA non è come essere NATURALI...   
> poi oh hai detto ke nn mi avresti aggiunta ai contatti..e nn lo hai fatto ...

  In primis tengo a precisare che ho salutato tutti 2 volte dato che avevo dimenticato la tessera magnetica nel portafoglio e sono tornato indietro  :Big Grin: 
Contabile sarà lieto di confermare tutto questo  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Per quanto riguarda msn non l'ho "acceso" ieri sera quindi non ho aggiunto il tuo contatto per il momento.. è solo un fattore di tempo...  :Wink: 
Io sto ancora aspettando le foto............

----------


## Patty76

> tranne a legolas...il quale alla fine NON ha salutato e NON ha pranzato con noi...

  No dai, io sono andata via prima...per&#242; mi ha salutata!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> In primis tengo a precisare che ho salutato tutti 2 volte dato che avevo dimenticato la tessera magnetica nel portafoglio e sono tornato indietro 
> Contabile sarà lieto di confermare tutto questo 
> Per quanto riguarda msn non l'ho "acceso" ieri sera quindi non ho aggiunto il tuo contatto per il momento.. è solo un fattore di tempo... 
> Io sto ancora aspettando le foto............

  ... io non mi fido di contabile  :Stick Out Tongue:  
la prima volta a me nn hai salutata
e cmq io intendevo la seconda volta... quando eravamo seduti fuori dall'albergo.. a un certo punto nn ti ho visto +.. mi han detto ke hai suonato il clacson.. ma nn ho sentito...    
...cmq scherzavo ....

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Ringrazio tutti voi per l'attiva partecipazione e il C.T. per l'organizzazione magistrale della due giorni a Rimini.  
Un tributo speciale va all'administrator del Forum che ha saputo tenere unito un gruppo cos&#236; variegato.  
Mi scuso con la mia squadra se sono stato l'anello debole che ha consentito ai nostri simpaticissimi avversari di vincere la partita.  
Prometto che se ci sar&#224; un'altra occasione non mi far&#242; trovare atleticamente impreparato. 
Di nuovo un cordiale saluto a tutti.

----------


## swami

... finalmente riesco a staccare ( i clienti nn dovrebbero avere tempi morti o giorni di riposo o ferie ... pensano troppo e troppo strano ... ci mancava solo l'omino che segue i ciclisti con la macchina ... che caspita di codice attiv&#224; ha uno che segue con la macchina i ciclisti nelle gare? vabb&#232; mi ci metto dopo  :Embarrassment:  ) ... 
grazie a tutti quelli che c'erano venerd&#236; ed hanno sciolto il ghiaccio, con semplicit&#224; e con l'imbarazzo del tu, del voi, del lei e le incespicate del caso  :Big Grin:  
grazie allo scorpioncino che mi studiava da lontano e che tanto ha lasciato 
grazie a Roberto che si &#232; prestato da navetta ed anche da "tuttologo" ... tra piadine, cassoni e pavimenti romani credo proprio che quando mi ha finalmente *imbarcata* sul treno fosse sollevato 
grazie a chi ha avuto l'idea di andare al bagno 27 sabato sera ... credo nn mi ricapiter&#224; mai pi&#249;  :Big Grin:  e ho capito che le donne agli addii al nubilato ed alla festa della donna s'annoiano e nn lo sanno 
grazie al Sig Bruno che mi ha fatto trovare la camera senza il difetto che tanto mi da noia 
grazie alla Tofa che si &#232; trattenuta dal buttarmi di sotto dalla terrazza panoramica di S.Marino per averla scambiata per una cinquantenne 
grazie al SignorSponsor per le gradite sorprese 
grazie a Speedy che mi ha fatto quasi venir voglia di andare in montagna e nn per chiudermi in casa a leggere come faccio solitamente 
grazie a Danilo per aver camminato velocemente ... ... prossimo passo: la bicicletta qsta sconosciuta ...  
grazie a Contabile per ... xch&#232; &#232; Contabile ... e mi ha fatto cambiare idea su chi fa qsto lavoro  
grazie a tutti quelli che nn ho nominato ma con i quali ho passato 48 ore serene, di quelle che ti restano in testa per un bel po', di quelle da tirar fuori dal cassetto ogni tanto 
grazie a Rimini che ha sempre la capacit&#224; di far andar bene le cose ... 
l'unico che spero abbia una brutta giornata &#232; il macchinista del treno che mi ha spento l'aria condizionata da Bologna in poi ... con 34 gradi di afa!  
grazie a chi ha voluto rendere possibili qste giornate ...  :Smile:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> ... 
> grazie alla Tofa che si è trattenuta dal buttarmi di sotto dalla terrazza panoramica di S.Marino per averla *scambiata per una cinquantenne* 
> grazie a chi ha voluto rendere possibili qste giornate ...

  vorrei precisare ..una cinquantenne un po' lanciata.... ahuhauahua MITICA swami
ma alla fine con i casini dei treni -.....sei arrivata a destinazione  :Big Grin:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> io sono d'accordo con te PAPA' hauahuahuahuahuahau 
> salutami tanto Nadia... 
> siete troppo mitici

  thank's ! e un grazie di cuore per la simpatia e la compagnia. :Big Grin: 
e poi non è vero che parli tanto........ in verità parli TANTISSIMOOOOOOO  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> thank's ! e un grazie di cuore per la simpatia e la compagnia.

  
Finalmente, dopo aver letto i post di stamattina, ho capito chi è brento ......!!   :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  
Mi sa che ti devi attivare per ricevere i PM; in questo momento non è possibile scriverti nulla ..... 
ciao  :Smile:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Ringrazio tutti voi per l'attiva partecipazione e il C.T. per l'organizzazione magistrale della due giorni a Rimini.  
> Un tributo speciale va all'administrator del Forum che ha saputo tenere unito un gruppo così variegato.  
> Mi scuso con la mia squadra se sono stato l'anello debole che ha consentito ai nostri simpaticissimi avversari di vincere la partita.  
> Prometto che se ci sarà un'altra occasione non mi farò trovare atleticamente impreparato. 
> Di nuovo un cordiale saluto a tutti.

  Sei stato invece il punto di forza perchè in caso contrario la sfida sarebbe risultata squilibratissima e non ci saremmo divertiti così tanto come invece è avvenuto.
Per me sei stato a dir poco eroico partendo dal fatto che un portiere vero non sei. 
E la prossima volta ti voglio ancora così perchè questo è lo spirito giusto per stare insieme e far compagnia.  :Big Grin:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Finalmente, dopo aver letto i post di stamattina, ho capito chi è brento ......!!   
> Mi sa che ti devi attivare per ricevere i PM; in questo momento non è possibile scriverti nulla ..... 
> ciao

  Se capisco come fare ..... provvedo subito.  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Finalmente, dopo aver letto i post di stamattina, ho capito chi è brento ......!!   
> Mi sa che ti devi attivare per ricevere i PM; in questo momento non è possibile scriverti nulla .....

  Anche io credo di averlo capito solo ora!  :Embarrassment:   
Peccato! 
Per i pm succede a tutti quelli che non hanno il nick colorato. Si dovrà registrare di nuovo... :Frown:

----------


## Legolas

> Finalmente, dopo aver letto i post di stamattina, ho capito chi &#232; brento ......!!  
> ciao

  Ok allora mandatemi una foto perch&#232; a quanto ho capito era sempre con noi a pranzo, cena, squadra di calcio ma non ho ancora chi sia..   :Big Grin:  
P.S. per tofa: io ho salutato tutti per l'ennesima volta, ma quando si trattava di chiaccherare eri sempre disponibile, quando era da salutarti ti giravi dall'altra parte e non ne volevi sapere di salutarmi  :Big Grin:  
P.P.S. grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno detto: Sai, ti immaginavo pi&#249; alto!!!! Azz  :Big Grin:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Ok allora mandatemi una foto perchè a quanto ho capito era sempre con noi a pranzo, cena, squadra di calcio ma non ho ancora chi sia..   
> P.S. per tofa: io ho salutato tutti per l'ennesima volta, ma quando si trattava di chiaccherare eri sempre disponibile, quando era da salutarti ti giravi dall'altra parte e non ne volevi sapere di salutarmi  
> P.P.S. grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno detto: Sai, ti immaginavo più alto!!!! Azz

  Ricordati il più "grande" attaccante e non puoi sbagliare  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speedy

> Ok allora mandatemi una foto perchè a quanto ho capito era sempre con noi a pranzo, cena, squadra di calcio ma non ho ancora chi sia..   
> P.S. per tofa: io ho salutato tutti per l'ennesima volta, ma quando si trattava di chiaccherare eri sempre disponibile, quando era da salutarti ti giravi dall'altra parte e non ne volevi sapere di salutarmi  
> P.P.S. grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno detto: Sai, ti immaginavo più alto!!!! Azz

  Un piccolo ricordo di speedy

----------


## Legolas

> Un piccolo ricordo di speedy

  Niente affatto male  :Wink:

----------


## Speedy

> ... finalmente riesco a staccare ( i clienti nn dovrebbero avere tempi morti o giorni di riposo o ferie ... pensano troppo e troppo strano ... ci mancava solo l'omino che segue i ciclisti con la macchina ... che caspita di codice attiv&#224; ha uno che segue con la macchina i ciclisti nelle gare? vabb&#232; mi ci metto dopo  ) ...
> ..
> ..
> grazie a Speedy che mi ha fatto quasi venir voglia di andare in montagna e nn per chiudermi in casa a leggere come faccio solitamente
> ..
> ..
> grazie a chi ha voluto rendere possibili qste giornate ...

  Non &#232; difficile andare in montagna. Nell'immagine il mio amico Guglielmo con la figlia.. 
P.S. - per chi non lo sa ancora, "i.a." significa istruttore di alpinismo

----------


## swami

> vorrei precisare ..una cinquantenne un po' lanciata.... ahuhauahua MITICA swami
> ma alla fine con i casini dei treni -.....sei arrivata a destinazione

  vabb&#232; ... sul *"lanciato"* c'ho preso  :Big Grin:   
per il treno ... alla stazione di cambio ho chiesto ad un tipo in divisa che mi sembrava uno della stazione (ovviamente urlando tra un binario e l'altro)  se quello che aveva alle spalle era il mio treno, il tizio mi ha detto di si quindi mi sono messa a correre nel sottopasso e per veramente pochissimo nn ho perso la coincidenza ... una volta salita sul mio bel trenino (2 vagoni) ho capito che il tipo in divisa era un poliziotto e l'ho salutato con la manina dal finestrino  :Embarrassment:   
a me i treni mettono ansia, cambiano sempre orari e binari  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> Non &#232; difficile andare in montagna...

  ... mi procurer&#242; bombole e boccaglio  :Big Grin:  
anche se poi io mi perdo a guardare orchidee e aquilotti ... e raddoppio i tempi dei percorsi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## falcioni

................ da chi vi ha portato al bagno 27 (detto anche Terrasamba)....................... 
concedetemi anche a me un saluto ................ o meglio prima accettate le mie scuse per non essere riuscito a passare dall'albergo la mattina per salutarvi tutti....... e così lo faccio ora ............  
grazie a Roberto (che ha organizzato stà cosa in quel di Rimini......... e a cui io ho dato veramente poco aiuto) ho avuto modo di conoscere delle belle persone ............. e di rivederne altre a me care .................  
...... e adesso è molto meglio leggere in "nik" ...... e associarli ad una fisionomia ..........  
ho passato un bellissimo sabato (finito con il "botto") e mi sono accorto di aver fatto più cose in una giornata ...... che in un mese ............ [per la cronaca sabato oramai notte, sono ritornato in altura a San Marino (sentivo la mancanza) a prendere mia figlia .....]  
un abbraccio a tutti e ................. prossimo sabato altra convention???

----------


## dobrey

Salve a tutti, 
ho letto i vostri post e non sono riuscito a trovare nulla di originale da dirvi. 
Ho capito che non serve l'originalit&#224; nelle espressioni ma la sincerit&#224;. 
Prima imbarazzato e titubante, poi sereno e sciolto. 
Se non fossi gi&#224; immerso in una folla, vi adotterei tutti.
---------------------------------------------------- 
Per le foto in mio possesso non le ho ancora scaricate, appena disponibili le invio in direzione. 
Inoltre, dietro consiglio di Speedy, st&#242; cercando di preparare una risposta al quesito sospeso della registrazione tardiva di fatture di acquisto. 
P.s. Chiedo scusa a chi non ho avuto modo di salutare, eravate assenti quando sono andato via.
      Un saluto particolare ad Giuseppe La Rocca. 
A presto

----------


## swami

> ... prossimo sabato altra convention???

  pronta  :Big Grin:  ... ormai ho imparato la strada  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Salve a tutti, 
> ho letto i vostri post e non sono riuscito a trovare nulla di originale da dirvi. 
> Ho capito che non serve l'originalità nelle espressioni ma la sincerità. 
> Prima imbarazzato e titubante, poi sereno e sciolto. 
> Se non fossi già immerso in una folla, vi adotterei tutti.
> ---------------------------------------------------- 
> Per le foto in mio possesso non le ho ancora scaricate, appena disponibili le invio in direzione. 
> Inoltre, dietro consiglio di Speedy, stò cercando di preparare una risposta al quesito sospeso della registrazione tardiva di fatture di acquisto. 
> P.s. Chiedo scusa a chi non ho avuto modo di salutare, eravate assenti quando sono andato via.
> ...

  Mah...Larocca....si chiama Enrico!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## chiara

Io ci sto...a che ora? dove ci troviamo?

----------


## Patty76

> pronta  ... ormai ho imparato la strada

  E' no così è troppo facile. Stavolta cambiamo destinazione.....facciamo così una destinazione al mese... 
Chi partecipa?  :Wink:

----------


## chiara

Io ci sto...ma stavolta vengo senza famiglia al seguito...    

> E' no così è troppo facile. Stavolta cambiamo destinazione.....facciamo così una destinazione al mese... 
> Chi partecipa?

----------


## swami

> Io ci sto...a che ora? dove ci troviamo?

  ecco ... io invece mica ho capito chi è chiara  :Confused:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> E' no cos&#236; &#232; troppo facile. Stavolta cambiamo destinazione.....facciamo cos&#236; una destinazione al mese... 
> Chi partecipa?

  ma a cambiare sempre treno mi viene l'ulcera  :EEK!: 
sono una ansiosa abitudinaria

----------


## Legolas

> ecco ... io invece mica ho capito chi è chiara

  
Io invece sì... era a fianco a me a cena  :Wink: 
Davvero una gran brava persona!! Acquisterò Italia Oggi venerdì

----------


## swami

> ... era a fianco a me a cena

  ... ad aver cenato una volta ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chiara

Grazie Legolas....troppo gentile....grazie anche per la pubblicità...   

> ... ad aver cenato una volta ...

----------


## Patty76

> ecco ... io invece mica ho capito chi è chiara

   :Embarrassment:  veramente non ho capito neanche io!!!!  :Embarrassment:  
Ohi... ma eravamo tanti, nè!!!!

----------


## Legolas

> ... ad aver cenato una volta ...

  Tendendo presente che su due cene, nella prima non è possibile..
Io direi la seconda!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chiara

Ti dò un aiutino....nella foto pubblicata ci sono anche io....    

> veramente non ho capito neanche io!!!!  
> Ohi... ma eravamo tanti, nè!!!!

----------


## Patty76

> Ti dò un aiutino....nella foto pubblicata ci sono anche io....

  Bhè....questo lo sapevo già! Altro aiutino??? 
P.s. Ma tu invece sai chi ero io????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> vabbè ... sul *"lanciato"* c'ho preso   
> per il treno ... alla stazione di cambio ho chiesto ad un tipo in divisa che mi sembrava uno della stazione (ovviamente urlando tra un binario e l'altro)  se quello che aveva alle spalle era il mio treno, il tizio mi ha detto di si quindi mi sono messa a correre nel sottopasso e per veramente pochissimo nn ho perso la coincidenza ... una volta salita sul mio bel trenino (2 vagoni) ho capito che il tipo in divisa era un poliziotto e l'ho salutato con la manina dal finestrino   
> a me i treni mettono ansia, cambiano sempre orari e binari

  ahhuhuuhau grandissima..

----------


## chiara

Ho una bimba in braccio nella foto....   

> Bhè....questo lo sapevo già! Altro aiutino??? 
> P.s. Ma tu invece sai chi ero io????

----------


## Patty76

> Ho una bimba in braccio nella foto....

  Ah...ho capito...però avevi anche altri bambini allora..... 
E' che il nik...sai....confonde un pochino!  :Wink:

----------


## dobrey

> Mah...Larocca....si chiama Enrico!!!!!!

  Non tutti.

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> Ah...ho capito...però avevi anche altri bambini allora..... 
> E' che il nik...sai....confonde un pochino!

  Chiar.....O !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## chiara

Il nick "chiara" era per attirare un pò di maschietti....hihihi.... 
Per Patty...ne ho tre di figli.....CHiara, Francesco e Sara....

----------


## Patty76

> Il nick "chiara" era per attirare un pò di maschietti....hihihi.... 
> Per Patty...ne ho tre di figli.....CHiara, Francesco e Sara....

  Allora mi ricordavo....però di francesco....che voleva sempre scappare via!!!!!  :Big Grin:  
E' un discoletto!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## chiara

Lui si fa sempre notare....si vuole sempre mettere in mostra...e devo dire che ci riesce sempre....eccome ci riesce :Mad:  :Mad:    

> Allora mi ricordavo....però di francesco....che voleva sempre scappare via!!!!!  
> E' un discoletto!!!!

----------


## Patty76

> Lui si fa sempre notare....si vuole sempre mettere in mostra...e devo dire che ci riesce sempre....eccome ci riesce

  Pensa se continuerà così pure da grande..... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## chiara

> Pensa se continuerà così pure da grande.....

  Sono rovinato....

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti,
> ho letto i vostri post e non sono riuscito a trovare nulla di originale da dirvi.
> Ho capito che non serve l'originalità nelle espressioni ma la sincerità.
> Prima imbarazzato e titubante, poi sereno e sciolto.
> Se non fossi già immerso in una folla, vi adotterei tutti.
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Per le foto in mio possesso non le ho ancora scaricate, appena disponibili le invio in direzione.
> Inoltre, dietro consiglio di Speedy, stò cercando di preparare una risposta al quesito sospeso della registrazione tardiva di fatture di acquisto.
> P.s. Chiedo scusa a chi non ho avuto modo di salutare, eravate assenti quando sono andato via.
> ...

  Dopo l'incontro con l'amico Gennaro, ho riflettuto e riletto con attenzione l'art.109 del TUIR sul principio di competenza dei costi e sulla tardiva registrazione.
In effetti il testo dell'art.109 sembra offrire qualche probabilità di deduzione dei costi registrati in ritardo, in presenza dei ricavi inerenti già dichiarati e tassati nell'anno precedente, senza alcun danno quindi per l'erario dato che le imposte vengono addirittura pagate prima e non dopo.
Resto quindi in attesa della risposta di Gennaro sull'argomento per confrontarci. 
Un saluto a tutti (e scusatemi se sono tornato con i piedi per terra). :Big Grin:

----------


## Angelo 02

> Un piccolo ricordo di speedy

  Decisamente carico di personalità il tuo ricordo  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Decisamente carico di personalità il tuo ricordo

  E anche di buon auspicio per il futuro...per tutti noi!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dobrey

> ........deduzione dei costi registrati in ritardo, in presenza dei ricavi inerenti già dichiarati e tassati nell'anno precedente,..........

  Una precisazione da anticipare: 
No anno precedente ma qualsiasi anno precedente. 
A presto

----------


## danilo sciuto

Questa foto mi piace proprio !!

----------


## iam

:EEK!:  
ma.... fatemi capire... non vi siete attenuti scrupolosamente al mio programma?  :Confused:  
neanche l'autoflagellazione?  :Confused:  
... che delusione.....  :Frown:

----------


## Patty76

> ma.... fatemi capire... non vi siete attenuti scrupolosamente al mio programma?  
> neanche l'autoflagellazione?  
> ... che delusione.....

  Le uniche lacrime che si sono viste....sono state quelle per il troppo ridere!  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Dopo l'incontro con l'amico Gennaro, ho riflettuto e riletto con attenzione l'art.109 del TUIR sul principio di competenza dei costi e sulla tardiva registrazione.
> In effetti il testo dell'art.109 sembra offrire qualche probabilità di deduzione dei costi registrati in ritardo, in presenza dei ricavi inerenti già dichiarati e tassati nell'anno precedente, senza alcun danno quindi per l'erario dato che le imposte vengono addirittura pagate prima e non dopo.

  Eh no.... non ci sto.....  :Mad:  
... qualche mese fa in una discussione lo avevo sostenuto io..... 
.....ed ero stato oggetto di offese, vilipendio, carcerazione preventiva....

----------


## swami

> ...... questa foto mi piace proprio !!!

  girarla? no? vero? ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roby

ciao ragazzi,
abbiamo potuto pubblicare qualche foto delle nostre bellissime giornate... convention del commercialista telematico Rimini 13 settembre 2008
il calcetto, San Marino, ristorante.... però mancano foto della serata trascorsa al terrasamba.... un grande spettacolo che mi è stato raccontanto nei minimi dettagli (perchè purtroppo su 48 ore sono mancato proprio in quel momento... azz!!!)...
Ragazzi, non nascondete le foto che avete fatto quella sera.... avanti.... inviatele.... tanto lo so che le avete fatte!!!  :Smile:  non tenetele solo per voi

----------


## swami

> Ragazzi, non nascondete le foto che avete fatto quella sera.... avanti.... inviatele.... tanto lo so che le avete fatte!!!  non tenetele solo per voi

  credimi ... erano tutti messi per bene e in ordine sui gradini, nessuno aveva la visuale coperata, tutti stavano a bocca aperta    
... e appena hanno letto il tuo post si sono resi conto di nn aver fatto foto  :Big Grin:  credo proprio che nn esistano testimonianze se nn nei racconti da tramandare alle generazioni future  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## f.p

Bentornati!!!! 
Però le foto devono portare anche i nomi!!! Eddai ... così non vale!!  :Smile:

----------


## falcioni

...... cmq, se non ricordo male (ero preso dal "relatore" dell'incontro) ........ maschi e femmine erano tutti molto interessati dalla "esposizione" ........ precisa e professionale

----------


## roby

E' stato davvero bellissimo essere parte di questo mitico gruppo! Una vera grande soddisfazione. Tutti gentilissimi... a disposizione degli altri... un gruppo veramente unito attraverso il collante commercialista telematico...
Un sincero ringraziamento a tutti i partecipanti. Spero che resti un buon ricordo di questo incontro e che ci sia l'opportunità di ripetere questa grande esperienza!
Credo di non poter essere smentito dicendo che chi non ha potuto partecipare ha perso qualcosa...
E' così?  :Smile:

----------


## roby

tornando all'argomento serale.... allora la prossima volta facciamo prima ad organizzare.... bastano 350 euro e tutti stanno sui gradini, occhi puntati, non vola una mosca, tutti a bocca aperta.... e io che mi s-cervellavo su cosa fare e cosa no... in realtà è semplicissimo! :Smile: 
***
se i partecipanti sono d'accordo i nomi sulle foto non si mettono... :Smile: 
chi non è venuto...  :Smile:  
eh.... chi sarà swami?
chi sarà la tofa?
e contabile?
patty76?
Angelo?
Brento?
Mauri?
... io c'ero! ... io lo so!  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

Giusto!  :Smile:  
Io sono d'accordo....così la curiosità alla fine sarà talmente tanta, che la prossima volta non mancherà nessuno!!!!!  :Mad:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angelo 02

> E' stato davvero bellissimo essere parte di questo mitico gruppo! Una vera grande soddisfazione. Tutti gentilissimi... a disposizione degli altri... un gruppo veramente unito attraverso il collante commercialista telematico...
> Un sincero ringraziamento a tutti i partecipanti. Spero che resti un buon ricordo di questo incontro e che ci sia l'opportunità di ripetere questa grande esperienza!
> Credo di non poter essere smentito dicendo che chi non ha potuto partecipare ha perso qualcosa...
> E' così?

  E' così, è così ...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Angelo 02

> E anche di buon auspicio per il futuro...per tutti noi!!!!

  Vero Patty :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Abbiamo ricevuto il pezzo dal nostro inviato al campo.
Lo allego.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Legolas

> ...... questa foto mi piace proprio !!!

  Beh, come discuterne....   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delfino80

> E' così, è così ...

  ciao a tutti, 
finalmente mi sono iscritta!!!
Volevo ringraziare di cuore tutti quanti per il bellissimo e divertentissimo week end trascorso insieme....non avevo mai partecipato a niente di simile!!
...siete veramente UNICI!!!! 
un abbraccio 
Alessandra
(per chi non si ricordasse di me...sono la collega della Tofa)

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Sono d'accordo sul voto a _SARACINESCU_. E' stato davvero strepitoso.

----------


## iam

> se i partecipanti sono d'accordo i nomi sulle foto non si mettono...
> chi non è venuto...  
> eh.... chi sarà swami?
> chi sarà la tofa?
> e contabile?
> patty76?
> Angelo?
> Brento?
> Mauri?

  
... e perchè invece non indirre un concorso a premi (aperto a chi non era presente) per vedere chi riesce a dare "un volto" a più utenti sulla base della foto di gruppo?  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Abbiamo ricevuto il pezzo dal nostro inviato al campo.
> Lo allego.

  accidenti.....  :Mad:     nel fantaforum io avevo Sciuto...   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## chiara

> Abbiamo ricevuto il pezzo dal nostro inviato al campo.
> Lo allego.

  Io avrei dato un mezzo punto in più ad Enrico Larocca...
e due punti in meno a Matteo Esposito per il rigore sbagliato....

----------


## Salvo

> ...... questa foto mi piace proprio !!!

  appena mi rimetto dal torcicollo la guardo meglio..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> ciao a tutti, 
> finalmente mi sono iscritta!!!
> Volevo ringraziare di cuore tutti quanti per il bellissimo e divertentissimo week end trascorso insieme....non avevo mai partecipato a niente di simile!!
> ...siete veramente UNICI!!!! 
> un abbraccio 
> Alessandra
> (per chi non si ricordasse di me...sono la collega della Tofa)

  Delfino ? Carino come nick .... L'hai pensato in quei 5 minuti che ti separano dal luogo di lavoro ? 
Un bacio dai genitori "adottivi"

----------


## burrodicacao

> finalmente mi sono iscritta!!!

  Benvenuta .......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

> ... e perchè invece non indirre un concorso a premi (aperto a chi non era presente) per vedere chi riesce a dare "un volto" a più utenti sulla base della foto di gruppo?

  Mi associo all'idea di iam  :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

> Benvenuta .......

  Benvenuto (/a ? ) anche a te  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Eccomi qua carico ancora di voglia di CONVENTION. 
Ieri pomeriggio il "mio piccolo scorpioncino" mi ha detto mentre stavamo per imbarcarci: perch&#233; non torniamo dai tuoi amici? 
Un *GRAZIE* grande grande di cuore a quanti hanno organizzato ed a quanti hanno partecipato. 
E' stata una esperienza FANTASTICA ed una FESTA in tutto e per tutto.

----------


## annade

> Mi associo all'idea di iam

  ......... quoto.......

----------


## burrodicacao

> Benvenuto (/a ? ) anche a te

  Sono una ... benvenuta !  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Sono una ... benvenuta !

  ...sarà...... ma a te non mi ci filo per niente  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> ciao ragazzi,
> abbiamo potuto pubblicare qualche foto delle nostre bellissime giornate... convention del commercialista telematico Rimini 13 settembre 2008
> il calcetto, San Marino, ristorante.... però mancano foto della serata trascorsa al terrasamba.... un grande spettacolo che mi è stato raccontanto nei minimi dettagli (perchè purtroppo su 48 ore sono mancato proprio in quel momento... azz!!!)...
> Ragazzi, non nascondete le foto che avete fatto quella sera.... avanti.... inviatele.... tanto lo so che le avete fatte!!!  non tenetele solo per voi

  oh my God...
io non sono poi cosi brutta dal vivo dai...l'ultima foto nn rende bene...ce la potevate risparmiare 
ahuahuauahu fa impressione...

----------


## iam

> oh my God...
> io non sono poi cosi brutta dal vivo dai...l'ultima foto nn rende bene...ce la potevate risparmiare 
> ahuahuauahu fa impressione...

  e con questa pubblica ammissione... abbiamo anche scoperto il volto di "Latofa e Delfino" ....  :Smile:

----------


## Delfino80

> Delfino ? Carino come nick .... L'hai pensato in quei 5 minuti che ti separano dal luogo di lavoro ? 
> Un bacio dai genitori "adottivi"

  ahahahaha
che "papà adottivo" simpatico.....non ricordi che da piccola mi chiamavi sempre "delfino" per il mio splendido modo di nuotare..l'ho fatto per te!! 
Un bacio dala vostra "figliola"

----------


## Delfino80

> Benvenuta .......

  ma grazie.... 
hai fatto bene a cambiare nome!!!
ormai tutti ti ricordano così!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

A molti farà piacere ricordare:  *SMILE IS BETTER* 
E metteteci la foto perché lo so che c'è.

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> e con questa pubblica ammissione... abbiamo anche scoperto il volto di "Latofa e Delfino" ....

  ehehehhe bisognava dare un volto al nick... ma quel volto è urendo cosi ahauhauhau ripeto io sono meglio

----------


## Delfino80

> oh my God...
> io non sono poi cosi brutta dal vivo dai...l'ultima foto nn rende bene...ce la potevate risparmiare 
> ahuahuauahu fa impressione...

  effettivamente  :EEK!:  ..mi è andato di traverso il mio bombolone alla crema!!! 
non sono skerzi da fare!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Ragazze voi due ricordate che avete un futuro assicurato  :Smile:   
Non lo ricordate? Pensate al "mattarello"

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Eccomi qua carico ancora di voglia di CONVENTION. 
> Ieri pomeriggio il "mio piccolo scorpioncino" mi ha detto mentre stavamo per imbarcarci: perché non torniamo dai tuoi amici? 
> Un *GRAZIE* grande grande di cuore a quanti hanno organizzato ed a quanti hanno partecipato. 
> E' stata una esperienza FANTASTICA ed una FESTA in tutto e per tutto.

  ciaooooooo 
dai un bacione allo scorpioncino...è meravigliosamente splendido...
ke dolce ...è stato un piacere fare da baby sitter in quei 10 minuti a un bambino stupendo

----------


## Delfino80

> Ragazze voi due ricordate che avete un futuro assicurato   
> Non lo ricordate? Pensate al "mattarello"

  ma se la foto si diffonde....il nostro futuro va a farsi benedire!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> A molti far&#224; piacere ricordare:  *SMILE IS BETTER* 
> E metteteci la foto perch&#233; lo so che c'&#232;.

  se serve ... io ho le prove  :Big Grin: 
ed anche una foto carina della Tofa  :Wink:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Delfino ? Carino come nick .... L'hai pensato in quei 5 minuti che ti separano dal luogo di lavoro ? 
> Un bacio dai genitori "adottivi"

  ahhauhauh giusto 5 minuti ..beh almeno lei sarà abituata per quando ci assumerai....e ci tengo a precisare ..COME DIPENDENTI... prima ke legga Nadia e Le vengano ancora stane idee di massaggi ...ahuhauahua ke Donna

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> se serve ... io ho le prove 
> ed anche una foto carina della Tofa

  brava brava swami... cosi posso far vedere ke nn sono una vekkia  :Smile:  prima ke altri del forum dal nick posano pensare la stessa cosa...meglio mettere i puntini sulle I

----------


## swami

> ahhauhauh giusto 5 minuti ..beh almeno lei sarà abituata per quando ci assumerai....e ci tengo a precisare ..COME DIPENDENTI... prima ke legga Nadia e Le vengano ancora stane idee di massaggi ...ahuhauahua ke Donna

  parlando di cose serie ... se vi trasferite da quelle parti c'è una fantastica festa della birra  :Big Grin:  appuntamento immancabile  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> brava brava swami... cosi posso far vedere ke nn sono una vekkia  prima ke altri del forum dal nick posano pensare la stessa cosa...meglio mettere i puntini sulle I

  ok ... la cancello  :Big Grin:  così si "respira" solo dal forum ... che sei *lanciata!*   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> E il portiere avversario troppo forte ! Ora sarà costretto a cambiare nick e presentarsi come SARACINESCU !

  Ho semplicemente dato il mio contributo alla squadra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> In primis tengo a precisare che ho salutato tutti 2 volte dato che avevo dimenticato la tessera magnetica nel portafoglio e sono tornato indietro 
> Contabile sarà lieto di confermare tutto questo

  Non solo lo posso confermare ed a dire il vero mi ero un pò preoccupato avendolo visto tornare. Aggiungo il commento che ha fatto mia moglie: "Che tenero, è tornato indietro per restituire la chiave, è ancora ragazzino non smaliziato"

----------


## f.p

> ... e perchè invece non indirre un concorso a premi (aperto a chi non era presente) per vedere chi riesce a dare "un volto" a più utenti sulla base della foto di gruppo?

  Sono daccordo! Idea carina.. ma.. ci servono delle indicazioni.. tipo "Caccia al tesoro" e direi  - dato che è bravissimo con le rime - che gli indovinelli/indizi li potrebbe formulare Contabile!!!  :Smile:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Non solo lo posso confermare ed a dire il vero mi ero un pò preoccupato avendolo visto tornare. Aggiungo il commento che ha fatto mia moglie: "Che tenero, è tornato indietro per restituire la chiave, è ancora ragazzino non smaliziato"

  non avevo dubbi ke te avresti dato ragione a lui...e torto a me....

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> parlando di cose serie ... se vi trasferite da quelle parti c'è una fantastica festa della birra  *appuntamento immancabile*

  direi ke questo lo si può fare anche senza trasferirsi eh 
ahuahuauah   fu cosi che scoprirono il perkè del mio essere "lanciata"

----------


## Contabile

> Sono daccordo! Idea carina.. ma.. ci servono delle indicazioni.. tipo "Caccia al tesoro" e direi  - dato che è bravissimo con le rime - che gli indovinelli/indizi li potrebbe formulare Contabile!!!

  Ma come siete birichini ditemi allora chi è Pasquini?

----------


## f.p

> Ma come siete birichini ditemi allora chi è Pasquini?

  la rima è perfetta .. ma manca l'indizio!! così è trooooppo difficile!! 
partiamo dalla "posizione in foto"!!

----------


## swami

> direi ke questo lo si può fare anche senza trasferirsi eh 
> ahuahuauah   fu cosi che scoprirono il perkè del mio essere "lanciata"

  
nn c'avevo pensato  :EEK!:  ... eccerto che si può fare, però col sacco a pelo xchè si esce un po' storte  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Di fatto è il volto più conosciuto quindi è facile capire dove è posizionato Danilo Sciuto?  :Big Grin:

----------


## nickcarter

Mi spiace di non aver potuto partecipare. Ho letto con piacere che vi siete divertiti e sono contento per voi. Sar&#224; per la prossima. 
Partecipo al gioco dicendo che Pasquini &#232; il collega in fondo sulla sx col giubbottino rosso. 
Per il dottore Sciuto &#232; semplice avendo lui pubblicato la sua foto. E' il secondo da dx in prima fila accovacciato.

----------


## f.p

> Di fatto è il volto più conosciuto quindi è facile capire dove è posizionato Danilo Sciuto?

  ... ora mi stai confondendo!! è un indizio sempre su "Pasquini"? 
no, perchè Danilo lo conosciamo benissssssimo!!! Lì non c'è gioco!!  :Big Grin:  
Allora chiedo un aiutino: il Sig. Pasquini ama i colori accesi?  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

> Allora chiedo un aiutino: il Sig. Pasquini ama i colori accesi?

  Tenue è il colore che accende l'amore di candido splendore. 
Se la fila vuoi conoscere comincia a contare ed alla prima (sopra o sotto ci devi pensare) devi andare.

----------


## Contabile

Dalle pagine della Convention 
Attimi di vissuto a cena.  All'ombra del brindisi son cresciuto
voglio brindare all'amico Sciuto 
non prenderla come abitudine
brindo pertanto a chi vien da Udine 
E' stata per tutti di conoscenza occasione
brindo a chi arriva da Pordenone 
Tiro un attimo il fiato per non finire in coma
brindo anche a chi viene da Roma 
L'appetito vine mangiando ed in Sicilia si produce ottima crema
un brindisi particolare al dottor (privacy) 
Servito con cuore in cesto di vimini
un brindisi a quanti son qui di Rimini 
Danno a noi notizie di prima mano
brindisi a chi arriva da Milano 
Brindo anche al calabrese 
che è arrivato fin qui senza badare a tempo e spese 
E per non far torto a nessuno considerato che il mio non era un intervento programmatico
brindisi a tutti gli amici del Commercialista Telematico.

----------


## f.p

> Tenue è il colore che accende l'amore di candido splendore. 
> Se la fila vuoi conoscere comincia a contare ed alla prima (sopra o sotto ci devi pensare) devi andare.

  la so ... la so..  :Big Grin:  
dunque: prima fila, "alla destra" di Danilo ( :Big Grin: ), maglia bejge e pantaloni chiari!! 
il nik non lo so!!!!  :Frown:     .... aiutino!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

Nei fuori onda si &#232; continuato ai singoli tavoli. 
E' arrivata timida ma sorniona
brindisi a chi arriva da Cremona 
Giunto a Rimini per diletto e non per safari
brindisi a chi arriva da Bari 
Oggi non avresti segnato neanche fossi stato supersonico
brindisi a te R. B.

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> parlando di cose serie ... se vi trasferite da quelle parti c'è una fantastica festa della birra  appuntamento immancabile

  non incitarle anche tu ! altrimenti mi si presentano davvero in ufficio la prossima settimana  :EEK!:

----------


## swami

> non incitarle anche tu ! altrimenti mi si presentano davvero in ufficio la prossima settimana

  vabbè dai ... si allarga la famiglia  :Big Grin:  al max apri un centro massaggi  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> vabbè dai ... si allarga la famiglia  al max apri un centro massaggi

  mmm ancora con sti massaggi... 
auahauhuaahu

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> non incitarle anche tu ! altrimenti mi si presentano davvero in ufficio la prossima settimana

  no vai tranquillo papi io sono professionale fino al 30/ settembre sicuro nn posso...il 4 come già detto se riesco a convincere mia sorella andiamo a torino dal grande VASCO...quindi puoi stare tranquillo per un po'

----------


## burrodicacao

> mmm ancora con sti massaggi... 
> auahauhuaahu

  Questo "auahauhuaahu" sembra tutt'altro che una risata .... non puoi scrivere "ahahahaha" e basta ??   :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Questo "auahauhuaahu" sembra tutt'altro che una risata .... non puoi scrivere "ahahahaha" e basta ??

  te, sempre a fare la puntigliosa vero?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## burrodicacao

> te, sempre a fare la puntigliosa vero?

  Non posso farci niente, è più forte di me !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Questo "auahauhuaahu" sembra tutt'altro che una risata .... non puoi scrivere "ahahahaha" e basta ??

  no preferisco auhauahuha e poi è anni ke faccio la risata cosi  :Smile:   
poi ha ragione swami come sei puntigliosa...

----------


## burrodicacao

> no preferisco auhauahuha e poi è anni ke faccio la risata cosi   
> poi ha ragione swami come sei puntigliosa...

  Ok..... allora da oggi io rido scrivendo "arghargharghargh" ......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

> Ok allora da oggi io rido scrivendo "arghargharghargh" ......

  Sembra un rantolo erotico  :Big Grin:  più che una risata  :Smile: .

----------


## Contabile

> Sono una ... benvenuta !

   

> ...sarà...... ma a te non mi ci filo per niente

  
Ma hai idea di cosa ti perdi IAM? Chissà cosa sarebbe successo se anziché io fossi stato tu a tenerle compagnia alla ricerca di una farmacia alle 3 e mezzo di notte.... :Big Grin:

----------


## burrodicacao

> ...sarà...... ma a te non mi ci filo per niente

  Grazie .....  :Mad:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Sembra un rantolo erotico  più che una risata .

  ahuhauhauah
la mia risata è migliore assai...

----------


## Delfino80

> Sembra un rantolo erotico  più che una risata .

  veramente sembra + il verso di qualcuno che soffre di mal di pancia!! :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Ma hai idea di cosa ti perdi IAM? Chiss&#224; cosa sarebbe successo se anzich&#233; io fossi stato tu a tenerle compagnia alla ricerca di una farmacia alle 3 e mezzo di notte....

  COME fai a fare la DOPPIA citazione...

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma hai idea di cosa ti perdi IAM? Chissà cosa sarebbe successo se anziché io fossi stato tu a tenerle compagnia alla ricerca di una farmacia alle 3 e mezzo di notte....

  In un locale di striptease.... a cercare una farmacia alle 3 di notte.... ma dov'eravate? A un rave?  :EEK!:  
E io che vi immaginavo tanti professionisti in giacca e cravatta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> E io che vi immaginavo tanti professionisti in giacca e cravatta

  ecco xchè hai dato buca!  :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

> ecco xchè hai dato buca!

  A dir la verità il motivo te lo sai.... diciamo che sono tornato a casa venerdì notte verso le quattro e poi ho passato tutto il weekend a letto in compagnia femminile.... che messa così suona meno patetica della verità  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swami

> A dir la verità il motivo te lo sai....

  già  :Embarrassment:  ... avevi di meglio da fare  :Frown:  ... ed io che alle 11 ti stavo aspettando in spiaggia ... con i bomboloni appena usciti dal fornaio ... la banda che suonava e si stava anche abbozzando il centro massaggi ... vabbè ... alla prox ... se ci sarà ... se ci sarò ... vabbè ... sigh! :Frown:  ... ti senti un po' in colpa per lo meno?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> già  ... avevi di meglio da fare  ... ed io che alle 11 ti stavo aspettando in spiaggia ... con i bomboloni appena usciti dal fornaio ... la banda che suonava e si stava anche abbozzando il centro massaggi ... vabbè ... alla prox ... se ci sarà ... se ci sarò ... vabbè ... sigh! ... ti senti un po' in colpa per lo meno?

  Nessun senso di colpa, ero ostaggio di una compagnia non richiesta e non voluta  :Mad:

----------


## Contabile

> ecco xchè hai dato buca!

  No, no. Ha dato "buca" perché sapeva che Danilo sul lungomare avrebbe fatto lo stesso. 
E chi se lo scorda il suo tiro a golf  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No, no. Ha dato "buca" perché sapeva che Danilo sul lungomare avrebbe fatto lo stesso. 
> E chi se lo scorda il suo tiro a golf

  Stavo calciando la stessa pallina che swami si ostinava a voler raccogliere da terra a tutti i costi .........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Stavo calciando la stessa pallina che swami si ostinava a voler raccogliere da terra a tutti i costi .........

  NO. Piccola bugia. Quella della swami era di color marrone, la tua bianca.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Partecipo al gioco dicendo che Pasquini è il collega in fondo sulla sx col giubbottino rosso.

      

> Per il dottore Sciuto è semplice avendo lui pubblicato la sua foto. E' il secondo da dx in prima fila accovacciato.

----------


## swami

> NO. Piccola bugia. Quella della swami era di color marrone, la tua bianca.

  ... ma xchè nn me ne sono stata zitta? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  pensare che nn mi aveva visto nessuno  :Embarrassment:  ... le tapparelle cmq hanno messo in crisi tutti!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> le tapparelle cmq hanno messo in crisi tutti!

  
Ne sei proprio certa?
L'unica difficoltà incontrata in hotel è stato il "tastino giallo" che grazie a te ho risolto.... poi il fatto che la tastiera non funzionasse è tutta un'altra storia  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> ... ma xchè nn me ne sono stata zitta? pensare che nn mi aveva visto nessuno  ... *le tapparelle cmq hanno messo in crisi tutti!*

  effettivamente io ho avuto seri problemi a capire dove e come si tirassero su... tant'è ke cercavo disperata dietro la tenda una corda o un semplice tasto ma con scarsi risultati fino a ke Ale sdraiatasi sul letto per spegnere la luce vede ke ci sono dei tasti in +...e zacchete scoperti...

----------


## Contabile

Provate a chiedere a Danilo cosa significhi per lui la parola "ZUCCHERO". 
Fatelo con messaggi privati e postate cosa vi risponde (Attenzione agli impropreri).  :Big Grin:  
Io vi posso solo dire che ieri in aeroporto mentre prendevamo il caffè assieme a mia moglie, il ns. piccolo ci ha chiesto "ma è più buono con lo zucchero" ed è partita una fragorosa risata.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Danilo ieri ho riletto l'articolo che leggemmo all'andata in aereo. Ho pensato di leggerlo in inglese e lì l'articolo non era tronco.  
Per tua conoscenza, visto che era un articolo che ci aveva preso entrambi, il racconto finiva con l'affermazione che oggi ci si distingue quando si è "always off line" ossia si torna ad essere le persone che si era 20 anni fa.

----------


## @barby

> Nessun senso di colpa, ero ostaggio di una compagnia non richiesta e non voluta

  ..  :EEK!:  .. e pensare che nel "toto-foto" ero convinta di averti individuato!

----------


## Patty76

> ... ma xchè nn me ne sono stata zitta? pensare che nn mi aveva visto nessuno  ... le tapparelle cmq hanno messo in crisi tutti!

  No, dai! Perchè vuoi dire che hai avuto problemi con le tapparelle???? 
Io a dire il vero dopo che non ho trovato nulla diettro le tende, sono andata subito ai pulsanti della luce!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

Anche se la assume come posizione non &#232; un cosacco
ma sul lavoro con lui di certo mai uno smacco.
Di chi si parla?

----------


## Contabile

Attimi di Convention vissuta 
Se al calcetto c'erano pochi tifosi non altrettanto pu&#242; dirsi al tavolo del Machiavelli. 
Due partite tirate che hanno visto trionfare Contabile e La Tofa Contabile. 
C'&#232; rimasto male (agonisticamente parlando) colui che ha imparato a giocare in men che non vi dico; fate la rima e scoprirete che parliamo di.......

----------


## f.p

:Confused:  non ho indovinato "Pasquini"?  Avrei giurato di si!!! 
Coraggio un suggerimento per identificare Patty!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> ..  .. e pensare che nel "toto-foto" ero convinta di averti individuato!

  A questo punto sono curioso.... chi sono io?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## f.p

> A questo punto sono curioso.... chi sono io?

  devi dare un aiuto, un suggerimento, un indizio.. qualcosa.. altrimenti come potremmo mai riconoscerti!!  
e sto ancora aspettando indizi per riconoscere Patty!!
su, ragazzi!! sbottonatevi un pò!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo ieri ho riletto l'articolo che leggemmo all'andata in aereo. Ho pensato di leggerlo in inglese e lì l'articolo non era tronco.  
> Per tua conoscenza, visto che era un articolo che ci aveva preso entrambi, il racconto finiva con l'affermazione che oggi ci si distingue quando si è "always off line" ossia si torna ad essere le persone che si era 20 anni fa.

  Giusta conclusione.   :Cool:

----------


## Niccolò

> devi dare un aiuto, un suggerimento, un indizio.. qualcosa.. altrimenti come potremmo mai riconoscerti!!  
> e sto ancora aspettando indizi per riconoscere Patty!!
> su, ragazzi!! sbottonatevi un pò!!!

  Alto 1,75, capelli neri, barba non fatta da 3 giorni..... se mi trovi nella foto alla prossima convention ti pago da bere  :Big Grin:

----------


## f.p

> se mi trovi nella foto alla prossima convention ti pago da bere

  ... Aspetta, aspetta.. ma ci sei, intanto, nella foto o quando l'hanno scattata eri già a letto in "dolce compagnia" ( :Big Grin: ) 
.. Non vale barare!!! :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

> ... Aspetta, aspetta.. ma ci sei, intanto, nella foto o quando l'hanno scattata eri già a letto in "dolce compagnia" () 
> .. Non vale barare!!!

  Mi hai scoperto  :Wink:

----------


## f.p

> Mi hai scoperto

  allora per penitenza dovrai comunque pagarmi da bere alla prossima convention!!!  
.. in alternativa potresti fare un fotomontaggio di una tua foto su quella di gruppo, così ti identifichiamo subito  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

*Posso senz'altro anticipare che il prossimo appuntamento con gli amici del Commercialista Telematico sar&#224; un convegno. Questo ovviamente non significa che non ci divertiremo, ma solo che ci incontreremo in occasione di un evento professionale organizzato da noi* 
Chi avesse idee su dove fare il covegno (ci vogliono i crediti formativi e gli sponsor), pu&#242; gi&#224; adesso comunicarcelo !   :Smile:

----------


## f.p

> *Posso senz'altro anticipare che il prossimo appuntamento con gli amici del Commercialista Telematico sarà un convegno. Questo ovviamente non significa che non ci divertiremo, ma solo che ci inconteremo in occasione di un evento professionale organizzato da noi* 
> Chi avesse idee su dove fare il covegno (ci vogliono i crediti formativi e gli sponsor), può già adesso comunicarcelo !

  intanto scendiamo più verso il tacco!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Delfino80

> parlando di cose serie ... se vi trasferite da quelle parti c'è una fantastica festa della birra  appuntamento immancabile

  dimmi posto, data e ora!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> dimmi posto, data e ora!!!!

  
luglio 2009  :Big Grin:  ... xò *senza raccolta punti*   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Delfino80

> luglio 2009  ... xò *senza raccolta punti*

  cavoli.. manca ancora tanto!!! ma si potrebbe fare...dichiarazioni permettendo!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> cavoli.. manca ancora tanto!!! ma si potrebbe fare...dichiarazioni permettendo!!!

  Appena ci saranno le date ufficiali ve le comunicherò.  :Smile:

----------


## Delfino80

> Appena ci saranno le date ufficiali ve le comunicherò.

  ok... :Big Grin: 
questo vuol dire che ci ospiterai???
hihihihihihi

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> ok...
> questo vuol dire che ci ospiterai???
> hihihihihihi

  Ovviamente.... fino a 10 posti a tavola e a letto non ho problemi.
Ma se poi tornate dalla festa troppo imbriache vi metto a dormire sulla paglia con conigli e galline  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Quanti di voi NON hanno ricevuto come capitato al sottoscritto l'Attestato di partecipazione alla Convention?  :Mad:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Ovviamente.... fino a 10 posti a tavola e a letto non ho problemi.
> Ma se poi tornate dalla festa troppo imbriache vi metto a dormire sulla paglia con conigli e galline

  ma non s'era mica detto ke ci saremmo rivisti molto prima dopo il 30 settembre prima del 04/10...scadenza da nn saltare ...vero ALE???????

----------


## Delfino80

> Ovviamente.... fino a 10 posti a tavola e a letto non ho problemi.
> Ma se poi tornate dalla festa troppo imbriache vi metto a dormire sulla paglia con conigli e galline

  ma ti smbra il modo di accogliere le tue amate "figliole"?????? :Stick Out Tongue: 
e poi se saremo ubriache non potremo guidare....questo vuol dire che il nostro "paparino" dovrà venire a recuperarci...!!!! :Big Grin:  
non arrabbiarti..mi attengo al codice della strada!! :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quanti di voi NON hanno ricevuto come capitato al sottoscritto l'Attestato di partecipazione alla Convention?

  Io .......  :Big Grin:  
Mi son dimenicato di "farmelo" !! 
Cmq, gli attestati li ho lasciati al direttore .......

----------


## Contabile

> Io ....... 
> Mi son dimenticato di "farmelo" !!
> Cmq, gli attestati li ho lasciati al direttore .......

  Per cui devo chiamare Rimini per farmelo spedire? O lo ritiro alla prossima?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delfino80

> Io .......  
> Mi son dimenicato di "farmelo" !! 
> Cmq, gli attestati li ho lasciati al direttore .......

  non ho parole!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> Per cui devo chiamare Rimini per farmelo spedire? O lo ritiro alla prossima?

  No, no....Danilo era il "delegato" alla consegna degli attestati....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Quindi adesso lui va a rimini....lo prende.....e te lo porta direttamente a studio!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No, no....Danilo era il "delegato" alla consegna degli attestati....  
> Quindi adesso lui va a rimini....lo prende.....e te lo porta direttamente a studio!!!!!!!

  Ok. Vado e torno. Ci vediamo tra poco !!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> No, no....Danilo era il "delegato" alla consegna degli attestati....  
> Quindi adesso lui va a rimini....lo prende.....e te lo porta direttamente a studio!!!!!!!

  ahaaaah grandissima Patty

----------


## Delfino80

> ma non s'era mica detto ke ci saremmo rivisti molto prima dopo il 30 settembre prima del 04/10...scadenza da nn saltare ...vero ALE???????

   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...........
certamente......dopo il 4 ottobre si può organizzare!!!
intanto la nostra "mamma" sarà contenta di rivederci..... 
hihihihihi

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Ok. Vado e torno. Ci vediamo tra poco !!

  mmm vai in BICI????

----------


## Delfino80

> mmm vai in BICI????

  no a piedi.. a lui piace camminare!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> ...........
> certamente......dopo il *4 ottobre* si può organizzare!!!
> intanto la nostra "mamma" sarà contenta di rivederci..... 
> hihihihihi

  dopo quella data perkè in quella data saremo ........al concerto di VASCO A TORINO....???? 
3
2
1
tempo scaduto 
clic
consu ha comprato i biglietti

----------


## Delfino80

> dopo quella data perkè in quella data saremmo ........al concerto di VASCO A TORINO....???? 
> 3
> 2
> 1
> tempo scaduto 
> clic
> consu ha comprato i biglietti

  allora vuol dire che mi tocca!!!!! :Big Grin:  
ps:ma cosa ho fatto di male io nella mia vita precedente??!!!!!
hihhihhhhhhhihihhi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mmm vai in BICI????

  Ma come fai a sapere che mi piace andare in bici ??  :Big Grin:  
Cmq.... dopo l'esperienza del volo di ritorno .... mi sa che farei prima !!!

----------


## Contabile

> Cmq.... dopo l'esperienza del volo di ritorno .... mi sa che farei prima !!!

  Infatti io e te siamo arrivati lo stesso giorno solo che tu sei partito il giorno prima  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Ma come fai a sapere che mi piace andare in bici ??  
> Cmq.... dopo l'esperienza del volo di ritorno .... mi sa che farei prima !!!

  forza dai nn perdere tempo inizia a pedalare allora  :Big Grin:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> ma non s'era mica detto ke ci saremmo rivisti molto prima dopo il 30 settembre prima del 04/10...scadenza da nn saltare ...vero ALE???????

  La mia porta è sempre aperta.  :Smile:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> La mia porta è sempre aperta.

  ahahaaah basta ke però poi quando arriviamo nn ce la tiri in faccia :P   
pausa caffè va...

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> allora vuol dire che mi tocca!!!!! 
> ps:ma cosa ho fatto di male io nella mia vita precedente??!!!!!
> hihhihhhhhhhihihhi

  Nella precedente non so ..... in questa hai incrociato la strada di consuelo !!!  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> ahahaaah basta ke però poi quando arriviamo nn ce la tiri in faccia :P   
> pausa caffè va...

  Minch... quanto lavorate ! Devi prenderti la pausa caffe' interrompendo la pausa intenet !!!  :EEK!:   
Occhio a non  sudare troppo  :Big Grin:

----------


## @barby

> A questo punto sono curioso.... chi sono io?

  ...  :Confused:  scusa ma ancora non ho capito se c'eri o no!! Comunque, ora si scatenerà una risata generale per voi che vi siete conosciuti, secondo me potevi essere quello nella foto con contabile e danilo (durante la cena)

----------


## Contabile

> ...  scusa ma ancora non ho capito se c'eri o no!!

  E noi ti lasciamo nel dubbio  :Big Grin:      

> Comunque secondo me potevi essere quello nella foto con contabile e danilo (durante la cena)

----------


## Contabile

Sulla home page del sito laddove ci sono le foto della convention c'&#232; un errore marchiano marchiano. Possibile che nessuno se ne sia accorto?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delfino80

> Sulla home page del sito laddove ci sono le foto della convention c'è un errore marchiano marchiano. Possibile che nessuno se ne sia accorto?

  io.. la foto della cena ...è in realtà la foto del pranzo!!! 
...giusto??

----------


## Patty76

> io.. la foto della cena ...&#232; in realt&#224; la foto del pranzo!!! 
> ...giusto??

  Si, l'avevo visto...ma non era carino farlo notare....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> io.. la foto della cena ...è in realtà la foto del pranzo!!!
> ...giusto??

----------


## Delfino80

> Si, l'avevo visto...ma non era carino farlo notare....

   grande patty... anch'io volevo evitare di far fare una brutta figura a chi ha pubblicato le foto!!!! :Big Grin:  
Contabile...non è stato carino da parte tua!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delfino80

> 

  alcune volte mi stupisco di me stessa!!!
sono una grande!!!
hihihihihihi

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> alcune volte mi stupisco di me stessa!!!
> sono una grande!!!
> hihihihihihi

  Grande...... insomma......  :Smile:   1 e 60 circa !  :Smile:

----------


## Delfino80

> Grande...... insomma......  1 e 60 circa !

  il vino buono sta nella botte piccola :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il vino buono sta nella botte piccola

  Sì, certo .... è U CUNOTTU DE' FISSA !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delfino80

> Sì, certo .... è U CUNOTTU DE' FISSA !!!

  non ho capito... ma della poca conoscenza che ho del siciliano mi fa indentere una cosa non tanto bella!!!! :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non ho capito... ma della poca conoscenza che ho del siciliano mi fa indentere una cosa non tanto bella!!!!

  Non te l'ho tradotto perchè la traduzione letterale non rende l'idea, anzi.   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delfino80

> Non te l'ho tradotto perchè la traduzione letterale non rende l'idea, anzi.

  grazie per la precisazione!!
sei proprio un uomo professionale.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Contabile...non è stato carino da parte tua!!

  Beh l'ho fatto notare perché a quel pranzo io non c'ero ma so pee certo che ra il pranzo! Ero in tutt'altre faccende affaccendato.  :Mad:  E tu lo sai bene!!!!  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Beh l'ho fatto notare perché a quel pranzo io non c'ero ma so pee certo che ra il pranzo! Ero in tutt'altre faccende affaccendato.  E tu lo sai bene!!!!

  già... con simo simo 
teneroooooooooo

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Sì, certo .... è U CUNOTTU DE' FISSA !!!

  ahahah basta andare su google e si trova 
donna=curiosità

----------


## Delfino80

> Beh l'ho fatto notare perché a quel pranzo io non c'ero ma so pee certo che ra il pranzo! Ero in tutt'altre faccende affaccendato.  E tu lo sai bene!!!!

  ahhhhhhh allora volevi far notare che non eri a pranzo con noi!!! :Big Grin: 
beh...viste le faccende di cui eri affacendato ti perdono!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ahhhhhhh allora volevi far notare che non eri a pranzo con noi!!!
> beh...viste le faccende di cui eri affacendato ti perdono!!!!

  E poichè l'attestato è stato distrubuito in quella occasione, ecco anche spiegato il motivo della mia dimenticanza !!

----------


## burrodicacao

> io.. la foto della cena ...è in realtà la foto del pranzo!!! 
> ...giusto??

  Non capisco .... c'è scritto pranzo, infatti, non cena. 
Mah !!

----------


## Contabile

> Non capisco .... c'è scritto pranzo, infatti, non cena.
> Mah !!

  Questo giochino non vale.  :Big Grin:   
E' stato corretto dopo che è stato fatto notare ora "jie tuttu "apposto""  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

ma sono l'unica in giro a lavorare!  :Frown:

----------


## Delfino80

> ma sono l'unica in giro a lavorare!

  io veramente mi sto prendendo kazziatoni in giro per il forum!!!! :Frown:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Non capisco .... c'&#232; scritto pranzo, infatti, non cena. 
> Mah !!

  io proprio nn me n'ero accorta nn sto attenta a ste cose :Big Grin:  
cmq ciao burrodicacao tutto ok?

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> io veramente mi sto prendendo kazziatoni in giro per il forum!!!!

  ma no dai piccole incomprensioni forumensi   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

Dunque ... dopo dieci ore di lavoro ed una curiosit&#224; matta di leggere il forum .... mi sono riletta tutte le cinquatasette pagine per scoprire tutto quel che avete combinato nel week end mentro io ero bloccata a trento .... quanto vi ho invidiato lo sa solo mia madre .... mi sono lamentata talmente tanto che mi avreste dovuta sentire pure da Rimini! ma sono felice per voi che vi siate trovati, conosciuti, e soprattutto che vi siete divertiti. Attendo con ansia il prossimo incontro.  
Al massimo visto che sto vicino, faccio un salto a salutare Roby! 
buona notte a tutti.

----------


## roby

> Al massimo visto che sto vicino, faccio un salto a salutare Roby!

    :Smile:  Ti aspetto!!  :Smile:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

[QUOTE=roby;61876]  

> Al massimo visto che sto vicino, faccio un salto a salutare Roby! 
> QUOTE]   Ti aspetto!!

  Il grande ROBY 
un saluto da Milano Milano Milano

----------


## roby

[QUOTE=LaTofaContabile;61878]  

> Il grande ROBY 
> un saluto da Milano Milano Milano

  Ma proprio Milano-Milano-Milano?  :Smile: 
Fronte Duomo?

----------


## LaTofaContabile

[QUOTE=roby;61884]  

> Ma proprio Milano-Milano-Milano? 
> Fronte Duomo?

  ovviamente si...
anzi dalla sala riunione quella meravigliosa ke c'è circa a 100 m2 dalla mia stanza si vede pure la Madonnina del Duomo... 
pensa te ke c..o
hauhahua

----------


## chiara

[QUOTE=LaTofaContabile;61887]  

> ovviamente si...
> anzi dalla sala riunione quella meravigliosa ke c'è circa a 100 m2 dalla mia stanza si vede pure la Madonnina del Duomo... 
> pensa te ke c..o
> hauhahua

  Onestamente dalla mia stanza preferirei vedere il mare, altro che DUomo di Milano....

----------


## LaTofaContabile

[QUOTE=chiara;61914]  

> Onestamente dalla mia stanza preferirei vedere il mare, altro che DUomo di Milano....

  eh infatti ho anche scritto 
pensa che c..o   :Smile:

----------


## chiara

[QUOTE=LaTofaContabile;61917]  

> eh infatti ho anche scritto 
> pensa che c..o

  Dai considerati fortunata....penso che dove lavoro io vedo solo palazzoni intorno...bluah  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: , io che sono un pesce di mare.... :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

[QUOTE=chiara;61935]  

> Dai considerati fortunata....penso che dove lavoro io vedo solo palazzoni intorno...bluah , io che sono un pesce di mare....

  C'è anche chi ha lo studio vicino al mare, che però non guarda quasi mai perchè c'ha fatto l'abitudine ......  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;61940]  

> C'è anche chi ha lo studio vicino al mare, che però non guarda quasi mai perchè c'ha fatto l'abitudine ......

  Vorrei anche io farci l'abitudine.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Io lavoro in zona fiera, non lontano da un'uscita autostradale.....volete mettere l'allegria? :Frown:  oggi è anche nuvoloso, una tristezza  :Frown: 
In estate abbiamo di fronte la più grande discoteca della zona ma
a) ti fa sentire più depressa quando fanno le prove e tu devi lavorare;
b) a volte quando esci e la gente comincia ad andare ti rendi conto che tu sei talmente cotto che non hai voglia di andare...

----------


## chiara

> Io lavoro in zona fiera, non lontano da un'uscita autostradale.....volete mettere l'allegria? oggi è anche nuvoloso, una tristezza 
> In estate abbiamo di fronte la più grande discoteca della zona ma
> a) ti fa sentire più depressa quando fanno le prove e tu devi lavorare;
> b) a volte quando esci e la gente comincia ad andare ti rendi conto che tu sei talmente cotto che non hai voglia di andare...

  Nuova o vecchia fiera? 
Vedo vedo che è nuvoloso oggi....

----------


## LaTofaContabile

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;61940]  

> C'è anche chi ha lo studio vicino al mare, che però non guarda quasi mai perchè c'ha fatto l'abitudine ......

  questo vuol dire proprio infierire .....
grazie grazie  :Mad:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Nuova o vecchia fiera? 
> Vedo vedo che è nuvoloso oggi....

  Purtroppo non lavoro più a Milano, e mi manca...
ora lavoro a Vicenza

----------


## chiara

> Purtroppo non lavoro più a Milano, e mi manca...
> ora lavoro a Vicenza

  azz....ti manca Milano???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> azz....ti manca Milano???

  Stavo scrivendo la stessa .... perplessità !! 
Ho pensato, se vive a Vicenza, e le manca Milano .... pensa com'è Vicenza !!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chiara

> Stavo scrivendo la stessa .... perplessità !! 
> Ho pensato, se vive a Vicenza, e le manca Milano .... pensa com'è Vicenza !!!!

  
uauauauau.....grande Danilo!!!

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Stavo scrivendo la stessa .... perplessità !! 
> Ho pensato, se vive a Vicenza, e le manca Milano .... pensa com'è Vicenza !!!!

  beh dai su ok non ha il mare ma non è ke sia poi cosi brutta Milano..... poi pure te mi hai detto ke ti è piaciuta...a parte gli universitari ke camminano e modi zombie in fila per andare in uni...

----------


## chiara

> beh dai su ok non ha il mare ma non è ke sia poi cosi brutta Milano..... poi pure te mi hai detto ke ti è piaciuta...a parte gli universitari ke camminano e modi zombie in fila per andare in uni...

  Vabbè va....vado a prendere una boccata d'aria...pardon di smog....a dopo :EEK!:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Vabbè va....vado a prendere una boccata d'aria...pardon di smog....a dopo

  mmm pane e simpatia per colazione  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Stavo scrivendo la stessa .... perplessità !! 
> Ho pensato, se vive a Vicenza, e le manca Milano .... pensa com'è Vicenza !!!!

  Bhe chiariamoci, Vicenza è carina come città, il centro storico soprattutto (io lavoro in fiera), e Milano, che come città riuscivo a vivere bene (non lamentatevi dell'ATM c'è molto peggio in giro), mi manca per tutta una serie di ragioni che prescindono anche dalla città in se per se...

----------


## Lolly74

ad essere sinceri preferisco Vicenza di Milano.... troppo caotica e piena di smog
ma resto dell'idea che ogni citt&#224; vissuta in ogni suo aspetto ha il suo fascino....
per me la citt&#224; migliore (anche se non c'&#232; il mio amato mare) &#232; Trento. 
Roby, appena ho un attimo libero ti mando un messaggio cos&#236; ti vengo a trovare e mi racconti tutto del mitico week end

----------


## swami

> Io lavoro in zona fiera...

  proposta indecente ... ci troviamo per la fiera dell'artigianato? l'anno scorso mi sono persa in sud america e per recuperare qualche bomba di soverato ho dovuto fare le corse altrimenti mi lasciavamno in fiera  :Big Grin:  cmq ... a parte che io mi perdo sempre ... si potrebbe fare? se qualcuno mi viene a recuperare in stazione ovvio  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> se qualcuno mi viene a recuperare in stazione ovvio

  Ohi...ci siamo abituate bene qui eh?????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> Ohi...ci siamo abituate bene qui eh?????

  nn è colpa mia  :Embarrassment:  ... vabbè mi prenderò il tomtom per girare a piedi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Delfino80

> proposta indecente ... ci troviamo per la fiera dell'artigianato? l'anno scorso mi sono persa in sud america e per recuperare qualche bomba di soverato ho dovuto fare le corse altrimenti mi lasciavamno in fiera  cmq ... a parte che io mi perdo sempre ... si potrebbe fare? se qualcuno mi viene a recuperare in stazione ovvio

  io ci sto!!!!!
per poterti recuperare in stazione bisognerebbe chiedere a Roby se è libero!!hihihi 
anche se lui non è di Milano Milano Milano... secondo me potrebbe cavarsela bene!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> proposta indecente ... ci troviamo per la fiera dell'artigianato? l'anno scorso mi sono persa in sud america e per recuperare qualche bomba di soverato ho dovuto fare le corse altrimenti mi lasciavamno in fiera  cmq ... a parte che io mi perdo sempre ... si potrebbe fare? se qualcuno mi viene a recuperare in stazione ovvio

  
grandissima la fiera dell'artigianato...
beh basta ke lo dici...ti posso passare a prendere ma anche io giro a piedi perkè poi in quei giorni li milano è un casino... 
il tont tont è inutile per qel giorno li ci sun mi... (se sono a milano ben volentieri)

----------


## Contabile

Dal 29 novembre all'8 dicembre giusto? 
Mi sar&#224; impossibile esserci. Mi sto organizzando una Convention a Roma per il 6 - 7 - 8 dicembre.

----------


## burrodicacao

> proposta indecente ... ci troviamo per la fiera dell'artigianato? ... si potrebbe fare?

  Ecco .... visto ??  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## swami

> Dal 29 novembre all'8 dicembre giusto? 
> Mi sarà impossibile esserci. Mi sto organizzando una Convention a Roma per il 6 - 7 - 8 dicembre.

  
beh! stai impegnato 2 W/E?  :Confused:  
le date nn le so, gli anni scorsi andavo sempre verso l'8 dicembre ... ma si può sempre anticipare al 29 novembre  :Wink:  tra l'altro dovrebbe essere alla fiera nuova quindi nn in centro ... credo  :Embarrassment:  se nn mi sono persa pure qsta volta  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> beh! stai impegnato 2 W/E?  
> le date nn le so, gli anni scorsi andavo sempre verso l'8 dicembre ... ma si può sempre anticipare al 29 novembre  tra l'altro dovrebbe essere alla fiera nuova quindi nn in centro ... credo  se nn mi sono persa pure qsta volta

  Se fate 'sta cosa nel w.e. che avete detto, vi tocca comprarmi un regalino !

----------


## Patty76

> Dal 29 novembre all'8 dicembre giusto? 
> Mi sarà impossibile esserci. Mi sto organizzando una Convention a Roma per il 6 - 7 - 8 dicembre.

  Che convention c'è a roma in quei giorni?

----------


## Patty76

> Se fate 'sta cosa nel w.e. che avete detto, vi tocca comprarmi un regalino !

  Guarda che ce lo ricordiamo quando è il tuo compleanno, eh???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

> Che convention c'è a roma in quei giorni?

  Quella dei colleghi concorrenti  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Guarda che ce lo ricordiamo quando è il tuo compleanno, eh???

  Parla per te ....  :Smile:

----------


## swami

> Guarda che ce lo ricordiamo quando è il tuo compleanno, eh???

  ... io mica l'avevo capito a cosa si riferiva  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty76

> Parla per te ....

   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Se fate 'sta cosa nel w.e. che avete detto, vi tocca comprarmi un regalino !

  ... considera che io vado a fare scorta di torrone e bombe  :Big Grin:  ovvero stand di Sardegna, Calabria e Sicilia ... fa un po' te  :Big Grin:  
cmq il padiglione della Lombardia &#232; noioso ... solo mobili e infissi  :Embarrassment:  cosa mi porto a casa? una finestra?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Guarda che ce lo ricordiamo quando è il tuo compleanno, eh???

   

> ... io mica l'avevo capito a cosa si riferiva

  Come volevasi dimostrare !!!  :Mad:    :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... considera che io vado a fare scorta di torrone e bombe  ovvero stand di Sardegna, Calabria e Sicilia ... fa un po' te

  ecco.... ha già messo le mani avanti ... con quasi tre mesi di anticipo !   :Frown:

----------


## Delfino80

> ecco.... ha già messo le mani avanti ... con quasi tre mesi di anticipo !

  beh.. una finestra potrebbe sempre farti comodo......
..non si sà mai nellaa vita!!!! 
hihihihi

----------


## swami

> beh.. una finestra potrebbe sempre farti comodo......

  
nn ci sta nel trolley  :Embarrassment:   
...  
mi devo procurare un baule  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> ecco.... ha gi&#224; messo le mani avanti ... con quasi tre mesi di anticipo !

  l'hai detto te che dalle mie parti fanno le cose per tempo ed organizzati ... mi adeguo e programmo  :Big Grin:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Bhe, se si decide di andare mi tengo libera così recupero Rimini...( non vi dico il we da incubo che ho passato)
Per la cronaca a Roma che convention c'è?
PS: 30 giugno compleanno ( da segnare, credo di essere in buona compagnia in quel periodo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## liscìa

scusate il ritardo.... eccomi qua...c'ero anch'io a Rimini... amica di Seta. 
Volevo salutare tutti quelli che c'erano.. ringraziare per le 2 belle giornate passate in compagnia..  :Smile:   
Speriamo ci sia presto un'altra occasione per trovarsi..  ma stavolta cambiamo drink!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## burrodicacao

> Speriamo ci sia presto un'altra occasione per trovarsi..  *ma stavolta cambiamo drink!!!!*

  AH ..... PUOI SCOMMETTERCI !!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> AH ..... PUOI SCOMMETTERCI !!!

  nn hai capito lo spirito ... col pestato era incluso un corso di giardinaggio ... " come fare talee"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Ricordo di una CONVENTION  *
L’attimo che trascorre* 
Fugaci, le impronte sulla sabbia
Nel cielo azzurro il passaggio di una nube... 
Il ticchettio dell’orologio
Il trascorrere lento e pacato del tempo 
Voci stridule di bimbi gioiosi
Appena svegli dalle luci dell’aurora 
Scende la sera
A coprire i colori del giorno 
Ogni inezia della giornata
E’ stato un frutto da gustare 
Quel semplice passeggiare
Fugaci, le impronte sulla sabbia 
L’attimo che trascorre 
Silenzio, solo questo intorno si sente
E chi lo ascolta nel buio non scompare 
L’attimo che trascorre

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quel semplice passeggiare
> .................

  
Semplice passeggiare ??? 
Dipende CON CHI passeggi ........... 
Mi viene il fiatone solo a pensarci ........    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Guarda la parte simpatica della serata e non a quella bagnata.  
Io che devo dire allora che avevo il piccolo Simo in braccio con quell'acqua a dirotto......

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Guarda la parte simpatica della serata e non a quella bagnata.  
> Io che devo dire allora che avevo il piccolo Simo in braccio con quell'acqua a dirotto......

  
Non mi riferivo a quella serata .... ma alla mattina della domenica, quando tu eri a spasso nella landa romagnola !!

----------


## swami

> Non mi riferivo a quella serata .... ma alla mattina della domenica

  ... 2 passi a piedi ... per andare a pranzare  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... ed era gi&#224; senza fiato  :Embarrassment:

----------


## swami

> Il trascorrere lento e pacato del tempo

  ... però nn mi sono sembrate giornate lente, anzi il tempo mi è proprio volato  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... poi ho battuto ogni record preparandomi per uscire in 7 minuti!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... 2 passi a piedi ... per andare a pranzare  ... ed era già senza fiato

  
Non sono fatto per le maratone ... le cose sono due: o corro, o passeggio !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

Mi &#232; stata chiesta la disponibilit&#224; di un "raduno" non solo "caciaristico" ad Agrigento in occasione della prossima Festa del Mandorlo in Fiore. 
Purtroppo non sono siciliano ma giro volentieri la palla ai colleghi ed agli amici siciliani. Organizzate che arriviamo.  
Chiss&#224; se l'arbitro della partita di calcetto in questo potr&#224; darci una mano.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi è stata chiesta la disponibilità di un "raduno" non solo "caciaristico" ad Agrigento in occasione della prossima Festa del Mandorlo in Fiore. 
> Purtroppo non sono siciliano ma giro volentieri la palla ai colleghi ed agli amici siciliani. Organizzate che arriviamo.

  Ti spieghi meglio??    

> Chissà se l'arbitro della partita di calcetto in questo potrà darci una mano.

  Premesso che l'arbitro vive a Roma, non è che Donnalucata (RG) c'entri molto con Agrigento........  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Lo so che l'arbitro vive a Roma ma avendo conoscenze........ Miiiiiiiiiiiiiii proprio tutto devo dirti. 
Allora mi hanno chiesto se fosse possibile organizzare un Convegno ad Agrigento in concomitanza con la Festa del Mandorlo in Fiore.  
In tal modo si pu&#242; unire l'utile al dilettevole. 
Edddddaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiii, come dice il mio piccolo Simone, la sfilata folkloristica ed i balli internazionali sono ecceZZZZionali da vedere dopo aver mangiato e bevuto di "FISCO"... ops ma non era meglio FIASCO? 
A buon intenditore poche parole.............

----------


## danilo sciuto

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh !! 
Beh, e che problema c'&#232; ? Basta dirlo!!
Facciamo un convegno ad Agrigento !
Tanto lo SPONSOR c'&#232;, no ??    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    

> Lo so che l'arbitro vive a Roma ma avendo conoscenze........ Miiiiiiiiiiiiiii proprio tutto devo dirti. 
> Allora mi hanno chiesto se fosse possibile organizzare un Convegno ad Agrigento in concomitanza con la Festa del Mandorlo in Fiore.  
> In tal modo si pu&#242; unire l'utile al dilettevole. 
> Edddddaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiii, come dice il mio piccolo Simone, la sfilata folkloristica ed i balli internazionali sono ecceZZZZionali da vedere dopo aver mangiato e bevuto di "FISCO"... ops ma non era meglio FIASCO? 
> A buon intenditore poche parole.............

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> ... però nn mi sono sembrate giornate lente, anzi il tempo mi è proprio volato  ... poi ho battuto ogni record preparandomi per uscire in 7 minuti!

  ....co i capelli bagnati....ke ancora mi kiedo come cavolo facessi ke c'era un freddo porco quella sera... 
auhuahahauha

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh !! 
> Beh, e che problema c'è ? Basta dirlo!! *Facciamo un convegno ad Agrigento* !
> Tanto lo SPONSOR c'è, no ??

  perkè non a katmandù ? 
ufff beh mi sarà difficile esserci.. e poi troppo professionale per una semplice dipendente come me  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> *ufff beh mi sar&#224; difficile esserci..*

  
Eccolall&#224; !!!
E questa &#232; la prima !   :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile

Volo in aereo  
La tratta MI CT &#232; ben servita. Poi a CT c'&#232; qualcuno che pu&#242;, anche se di passaggio, venire a prenderti in aeroporto e portarti ad Agrigento.  
A Danilo dico non ti curare di quelli che dicono di non poter venire ma di quelli che a cose fatte orgogliosi diranno "IO C'ERO"

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Volo in aereo  
> La tratta MI CT è ben servita. *Poi a CT c'è qualcuno che può, anche se di passaggio, venire a prenderti in aeroporto e portarti ad Agrigento*.  
> A Danilo dico non ti curare di quelli che dicono di non poter venire ma di quelli che a cose fatte orgogliosi diranno "IO C'ERO"

  si certo e devo disturbare gli altri per me ... 
danilo è + carino di te ecco..perkè invece gli dispiace ke io nn venga... 
ke tristeSSa

----------


## danilo sciuto

Forse la nostra amica pensa che tutti i convegni li organizzeremo al massimo a Pavia .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    

> Volo in aereo  
> La tratta MI CT è ben servita. Poi a CT c'è qualcuno che può, anche se di passaggio, venire a prenderti in aeroporto e portarti ad Agrigento.  
> A Danilo dico non ti curare di quelli che dicono di non poter venire ma di quelli che a cose fatte orgogliosi diranno "IO C'ERO"

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Forse la nostra amica pensa che tutti i convegni li organizzeremo al massimo a Pavia .....

  mmmm ce l'avete con me  :Frown:  
beh dipenderà dal giorno ke deciderete...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mmmm ce l'avete con me  
> beh dipenderà dal giorno ke deciderete...

  Perechè sennò non vieni manco a Pavia ????   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Perechè sennò non vieni manco a Pavia ????

  no sarei venuta (tanto ora il tour di Vasco per me finisce con domani sera e nn dovrei avere + impegni :P)
....ma dai cmq ho solo detto ke per me è un po' fuori porta...
mica ke sicurmaente nn vengo :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> no sarei venuta (tanto ora il tour di Vasco per me finisce con domani sera e nn dovrei avere + impegni :P)
> ....ma dai cmq ho solo detto ke per me è un po' fuori porta...
> mica ke sicurmaente nn vengo

  Dovete capire, voi tutti/tutte, che dal 13/9 la "famiglia" si è allargata !!! 
E non è possibile che una famiglia si riunisca senza alcuni suoi componenti ....  :Smile:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Dovete capire, voi tutti/tutte, che dal 13/9 la "famiglia" si è allargata !!!  *E non è possibile che una famiglia si riunisca senza alcuni suoi componenti* ....

  ufff manca la faccina emosionata...va aggiunta eh  :Big Grin: 
grazie grazie  :Big Grin: 
certo però devo trovare qlc cosi gentile da venirmi a recuperare in aereoporto...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> certo però devo trovare qlc cosi gentile da venirmi a recuperare in aereoporto...

  Guarda, se vieni a piedi con Swami e Seta, ci mettete 'na mezzoretta..... da Catania sono solo 165 km !!

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Guarda, se vieni a piedi con Swami e Seta, ci mettete 'na mezzoretta..... da Catania sono solo 165 km !!

  mi stavi molto + simpatico 5minuti fa... 
e poi io la penso come te sul camminare.... 
direi ke sto a casa...farete a meno de LaTofa...o della signora avanti con l'età ma un po' lanciata come mi credeva swami... 
ecco  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mi stavi molto + simpatico 5minuti fa... 
> e poi io la penso come te sul camminare.... 
> direi ke sto a casa...farete a meno de LaTofa...o della signora avanti con l'età ma un po' lanciata come mi credeva swami... 
> ecco

  E va bene ... organizzeremo un servizio navette. 
CT - AG  ogni tre ore.   :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> E va bene ... organizzeremo un servizio navette. 
> CT - AG  ogni tre ore.

  wow pane e simpatia per colazione..
e a pranzo......yogurth scaduto?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Delfino80

> Forse la nostra amica pensa che tutti i convegni li organizzeremo al massimo a Pavia .....

  Va bene per me!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty76

Agrigentoooo?????????????? 
Ma dico siete pazzi??????  :EEK!:  Sono 966 Km da casa mia...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Misà che non si può fare....... :Frown:  
...cmq....quando sarebbe 'sta sagra del mandorlo in fiore??????  :Confused:

----------


## annade

> Agrigentoooo?????????????? 
> Ma dico siete pazzi?????? Sono 966 Km da casa mia...... 
> Misà che non si può fare....... 
> ...cmq....quando sarebbe 'sta sagra del mandorlo in fiore??????

  .......... quando fiorisce il mandorlo......... :Big Grin:  
febbraio/marzo

----------


## Patty76

> .......... quando fiorisce il mandorlo......... 
> febbraio/marzo

  Si...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ma una data ci sarà pure....o fanno una sagra.....senza sapere le date????  :Cool:

----------


## annade

> Si...... ma una data ci sarà pure....o fanno una sagra.....senza sapere le date????

  la fanno in quel periodo ma credo sia variabile....

----------


## Patty76

> Allora mi hanno chiesto se fosse possibile organizzare un Convegno ad Agrigento in concomitanza con la Festa del Mandorlo in Fiore.

  
....Ma proprio Agrigento che è così lontano.....ma Giu, chi è che te lo ha chiesto? Noi quassù siamo troppo lontani....uffa.... :Frown:

----------


## Contabile

Chi ha voglia di andare ad un Convegno del CT farebbe a piedi anche 1300 KM. 
La data della Festa &#232; tra la prima e la seconda domenica di Febbraio. Previsione per il momento dal 2 al 9 febbraio.

----------


## swami

> .... Noi quassù siamo troppo lontani....uffa....

  we!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  va che c'hai un bel coraggio!   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> we!  va che c'hai un bel coraggio!

  Simpatiche tutt'e due ....
Per me Contabile era vicino Rimini ? 
Vabbè, va, ho capito la solfa....

----------


## Patty76

> we!  va che c'hai un bel coraggio!

  ohi swami...nel "noi".....pensavo pure a te...... :Cool:   :Wink:  
e cmq scherzavo....io vengo lo stesso..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Delfino80

> Simpatiche tutt'e due ....
> Per me Contabile era vicino Rimini ? 
> Vabbè, va, ho capito la solfa....

  Bravo Danilo!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ohi swami...nel "noi".....pensavo pure a te......  
> e cmq scherzavo....io vengo lo stesso.....

  Ricordo:
MI - CT : 1h 50min
RO - CT : 1h 20 min.

----------


## Patty76

> Ricordo:
> MI - CT : 1h 50min
> RO - CT : 1h 20 min.

  Parliamo di aereo....vero?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Parliamo di aereo....vero?

  .... oppure di passeggiata con Swami e Seta !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Non dirmi che c'hai paura dell'aereo !!!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> .... oppure di passeggiata con Swami e Seta !!!  
> Non dirmi che c'hai paura dell'aereo !!!

  No, no.... 
.....anzi.....non lo so.....non l'ho mai preso....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> No, no.... 
> .....anzi.....non lo so.....non l'ho mai preso.......

  Ah ecco ... vedi ??   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Ah ecco ... vedi ??

   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Simpatiche tutt'e due ....
> Per me Contabile era vicino Rimini ? 
> Vabbè, va, ho capito la solfa....

  PR-CT un 2 orette circa ... ma io l'aereo lo prendo solo se lo prende anke Patty  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ma poi? per attraversare la Sicilia? a piedi mi sa ke parte un'altra oretta  :Embarrassment:        :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> PR-CT un 2 orette circa ... ma io l'aereo lo prendo solo se lo prende anke Patty  ma poi? per attraversare la Sicilia? a piedi mi sa ke parte un'altra oretta

  Beh, quelli son fatti tuoi .... NON ti siamo venuti a prendere a Rimini, vuoi che ti veniamo a prendere all'aeroporto??     :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> PR-CT un 2 orette circa ... ma io l'aereo lo prendo solo se lo prende anke Patty  ma poi? per attraversare la Sicilia? a piedi mi sa ke parte un'altra oretta

  Io lo prendo l'aereo Swami....ma poi misà che rimaniamo in aeroporto.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Vorrà dire che ci inventeremo una nostra convention.... :Cool:  (insieme a tutti quelli che prenderanno l'aereo e rimaranno bloccati a CT)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swami

> Io lo prendo l'aereo Swami....ma poi mis&#224; che rimaniamo in aeroporto... 
> Vorr&#224; dire che ci inventeremo una nostra convention....(insieme a tutti quelli che prenderanno l'aereo e rimaranno bloccati a CT)

  ah! ecco ...  :Embarrassment:  
CT/AG ... sono 4 ore circa di treno (super torneo di macchiavelli!  :Big Grin: ) ... quindi un paio in macchina  :Confused:  
ma dove caspita volete andare? mi sa ke arriviamo prima in Egitto ke ad Agrigento ...  
sicuri che a CT o a Palermo nn fiorisce niente? vanno bene anke 2 palme ... per lo meno c'&#232; l'aeroporto  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> ....Ma proprio Agrigento che è così lontano.....ma Giu, chi è che te lo ha chiesto? Noi quassù siamo troppo lontani....uffa....

  
La richiesta è partita da un utente che "spazia" nella tua area  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> ah! ecco ...  
> CT/AG ... sono 4 ore circa di treno (*super torneo di macchiavelli!* ) ... quindi un paio in macchina  
> ma dove caspita volete andare? mi sa ke arriviamo prima in Egitto ke ad Agrigento ...  
> sicuri che a CT o a Palermo nn fiorisce niente? vanno bene anke 2 palme ... per lo meno c'è l'aeroporto

  beh a sto punto LaTofaVincitrice nn può mancare al mega torneo macchiavellico

----------


## swami

> beh a sto punto LaTofaVincitrice nn può mancare al mega torneo macchiavellico

  beh! possiamo anke farcela tutta in treno, strada facendo raccogliamo tutti gli altri (tanto si attraversa l'Italia per il lungo  :Embarrassment: ) e facciamo una 24ore di Macchiavelli in treno  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Cos&#236; alla fine potrete sfidare il PRIMO vincitore del Machiavelli Riminese

  ma nn te la menare hai vinto senza fatica tu
io avevo mille mila carte in mano ho dovuto fare un lavoro assurdo per toglierle..
quindi la vera vincitrice SONO io

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> beh! possiamo anke farcela tutta in treno, strada facendo raccogliamo tutti gli altri (tanto si attraversa l'Italia per il lungo ) e facciamo una 24ore di Macchiavelli in treno

  huahuahhua si cosi gli ultimi neuroni rimasti me li uso per le 24 ore di macchiavelli e poi ...... altro ke signora di una certà età molto lanciata...

----------


## swami

> ...... altro ke signora di una certà età molto lanciata...

  signora di una certa età, lanciata e campionessa di macchiavelli ... vuoi mettere?!  :Big Grin:  all'agenzia per cuori solitari vai via come il pane  :Big Grin:

----------


## swami

> Così alla fine potrete sfidare il PRIMO vincitore del Machiavelli Riminese

  già  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... dai dai ... basta cercare un percorso ferroviario che passi per ... beh! un po' ovunque ... poi fare i gironi come per la serie C (adesso sono un'esperta  :Big Grin:  o era la serie D?  :Confused:  mah! ) e l'ultima tratta CT/AG si fà la finale  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
dai 
dai 
dai

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> signora di una certa età, lanciata e campionessa di macchiavelli ... vuoi mettere?!  all'agenzia per cuori solitari vai via come il pane

  si quasi meglio ke da Marta Flavi ad agenzia matrimoniale... 
auahuahuahuahuahua

----------


## Contabile

E................ riportiamolo su questo post.  :Wink:  
Attenzione alla scadenza del 13 settembre.  
No niente paura, nessun invio TELEMATICO.  
C'&#232; l'annuale incontro del Commercialista Telematico.  
Cominiciate a pensarci e ad organizzarvi. 
Anche quest'anno calcetto e piadina. Ma le squadre dovranno essere pi&#249; equilibrate.  :Big Grin:  
Vero capo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche quest'anno calcetto e piadina. Ma le squadre dovranno essere più equilibrate.  
> Vero capo?

  Il capo non c'è, è fuori!!! 
A me sta bene pure le stesse squadre del'anno scorso, tanto "li buchiamo quando vogliamo" !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## roby

e se facessimo il 5/9? Oppure il 19? Oppure l'11/9 a Londra....  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie58

Qualche anima pia mi d&#224; qualche ragguaglio da neofita sulla reunion del 13 di settembre a Rimini ?  Perch&#232; non mi dispiacerebbe essere della partita, non quella di calcio perch&#232; se no l' ortopedico mi lincia ...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Qualche anima pia mi dà qualche ragguaglio da neofita sulla reunion del 13 di settembre a Rimini ?  Perchè non mi dispiacerebbe essere della partita, non quella di calcio perchè se no l' ortopedico mi lincia ...

  Come vedi la data non è per niente certa: di sicuro (?) c'è che si farà ! 
Ragguaglio sulla convention ? Certo. Niente lavoro, solo divertimento: un paio di giornate tra amici a cui diamo finalmente un volto !
What else ?  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e se facessimo il 5/9? Oppure il 19? Oppure l'11/9 a Londra....

  Quasi quasi io voterei per il 19.
Anche se dovrei vedere quando esce il calendario .....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

E' un pour parler (si dice cos&#236;?). Abbiamo capito che il capo per quella data sara dai "REGALI" in tou e quindi nulla. 
Le date proposte:
5 settembre troppo vicino al rientro dalle vacenze;
19 in piena fase di completamento spedizioni o correzioni al volo delle DR. 
Ma non demordiamo.  :Wink:  
PS. Per l'ortopedico dopo quello che ho letto concordo. 
A calcetto ho bisogno di due buoni terzini uno a sx ed uno a dx.

----------


## Robbie58

Beh, però il 18 - 19 sono comunque un sabato e domenica, al diavolo le trasmissioni, si vive una volta sola !!!  ... buddhisti permettendo ...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Beh, però il 18 - 19 sono comunque un sabato e domenica, al diavolo le trasmissioni, si vive una volta sola !!!  ... buddhisti permettendo ...

  Giusto.
In ogni caso torni a casa il 21 e hai ancora 10 giorni .... !!

----------


## roby

mi è stato segnalato che in quei giorni riaprono le scuole, puo' essere un problemino?  :Mad:

----------


## Contabile

Beh si effettivamente pu&#242; essere un problemino.  
Sai ho vsito che c'&#232; un bel ponte a dicembre dal 5 al giorno 8. 
Ed in quel periodo Roma che si addobba per il Natale &#232; meravigliosa. Si potrebbe pensare di fare li la convention. Anche senza calcetto.

----------


## Patty76

> Beh si effettivamente può essere un problemino.  
> Sai ho vsito che c'è un bel ponte a dicembre dal 5 al giorno 8. 
> Ed in quel periodo Roma che si addobba per il Natale è meravigliosa. Si potrebbe pensare di fare li la convention. Anche senza calcetto.

  Argomento molto interessante.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
A Settembre, qualunque data fosse, quest'anno avrei dovuto dare forfait....Rimini è troppo lontana...e non mi è possibile muoverti troppo nelle mie attuali condizioni.... 
Però a Dicembre....sarebbe tutto diverso...poi Roma è a due passi da casa..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Sarebbe l'ideale!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Robbie58

> Argomento molto interessante....
> A Settembre, qualunque data fosse, quest'anno avrei dovuto dare forfait....Rimini è troppo lontana...e non mi è possibile muoverti troppo nelle mie attuali condizioni....
> Però a Dicembre....sarebbe tutto diverso...poi Roma è a due passi da casa.....
> Sarebbe l'ideale!

  No! No! No!  Io senza la Patty non vengo !!!   :Frown: 
Oppure si potrebbe fare una cosa ...  Ne facciamo due.  :Wink:  Una a Rimini a settembre, così i prestanti hanno occasione di sfasciarsi una caviglia sul campo di calcetto e un' altra straordinaria a Roma, così cogliamo l' occasione per festeggiare Patty e il/la futuro/a nascitura, che potrebbe diventare la mascotte del Forum.
E così potrei rendervi partecipi delle idee che mi sono frullate nella testa e che potrebbero dare lustro al Forum, e che prevederebbero naturalmente una vostra attiva partecipazione ... 
Saluti a tutti, torno lunedì, vado a curarmi in campagna che ne ho bisogno ...
Ho bisogno di uno stacco, perchè il mio motto in questo periodo sembra essere
"Mens insana in corpore marcio" ,,,

----------


## Niccolò

Non capisco perchè avete lasciato cadere la proposte dell'11 a Londra? Diamo un tocco di internazionalità all'evento  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non capisco perchè avete lasciato cadere la proposte dell'11 a Londra? Diamo un tocco di internazionalità all'evento

  Perchè io non torno negli stessi posti dove son andato un mese e mezzo prima ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Esattore

Londra sarebbe troppo cara come location, io come praticante guadagno zero, come farei?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Londra sarebbe troppo cara come location, io come praticante guadagno zero, come farei?

  Ovviamente stavamo scherzando ...... ma in base a quello che hai scritto, tu verrai a Rimini, no?

----------


## kismet

Parliamo di Roma a dicembre, parliamone... settembre per me è off limit!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Parliamo di Roma a dicembre, parliamone... settembre per me è off limit!

  Credo che sia molto più verosimile un incontro a Rimini. :Smile:

----------


## annti

allora quest'incontro? c'è la data?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> allora quest'incontro? c'è la data?

  Non ufficiale. Ma tu tieniti libera per il w.e. del 19 settmebre a Rimini. E non darci buca come l'anno scorso .....

----------


## annti

quest'anno ci voglio essere anch'io farò il possibile :Smile:

----------


## ergo3

> Non ufficiale. Ma tu tieniti libera per il w.e. del 19 settmebre a Rimini. E non darci buca come l'anno scorso .....

  Peccato. Pensa un pò, quei giorni sarò in Sicilia. :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Peccato. Pensa un pò, quei giorni sarò in Sicilia.

  In Sicilia ... DOVE ??

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Il 26 settembre sarebbe troppo lontano?Il 19 ho il matrimonio del collega di studio.........

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il 26 settembre sarebbe troppo lontano?Il 19 ho il matrimonio del collega di studio.........

   :Smile:  
Non credo sia possibile trovare una data in cui TUTTI  quelli che vogliono venire siano liberi.
In queste occasioni, si è in tanti, per cui, se ci si vuole incontrare, occorre che TUTTI ritaglino un giorno nei propri impegni.
Solo così si può realizzare. 
PS: il 26/9 non si può fare.
Stiamo valutando con il superboss la possibilità che si faccia il 4/10.

----------


## Patty76

> Non credo sia possibile trovare una data in cui TUTTI  quelli che vogliono venire siano liberi.
> In queste occasioni, si è in tanti, per cui, se ci si vuole incontrare, occorre che TUTTI ritaglino un giorno nei propri impegni.
> Solo così si può realizzare. 
> PS: il 26/9 non si può fare.
> Stiamo valutando con il superboss la possibilità che si faccia il 4/10.

  Si si continuate a spostarla in avanti.... 
così vengo direttamente con il letto dell'ospedale...uff!!! 
Uffi...quanto mi "brucia" non esserci... :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si si continuate a spostarla in avanti.... 
> così vengo direttamente con il letto dell'ospedale...uff!!! 
> Uffi...quanto mi "brucia" non esserci...

  Lo capisco perfettamente. Ma ti invidio.  :Smile:  
L'unica cosa certa ad oggi è che la Convention non si farà a Roma.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty76

> Lo capisco perfettamente. Ma ti invidio.  
> L'unica cosa certa ad oggi è che la Convention non si farà a Roma.

  Peccato.... 
però un anno passa presto...(almeno questo sembra volare!) e se si prende a farla tutti gli anni....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## annti

mi dispiace ma il 04/10 non posso....perchè settembre no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mi dispiace ma il 04/10 non posso....perchè settembre no?

  Per motivi organizzativi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

La data &#232; praticamente certa. 4/10. 
Anche la sede: Le Terre Del Verde Borgo Hotel, Centro Vacanze, Organizzazione Ricevimenti Matrimoni e Convegni, Centro Benessere, Agriturismo, Affitto Appartamenti, Ristorazione. Village hotel Le Terre del Verde, Holiday Center, Agriturismo, Apartments for rent, Me
Una location immersa nel verde…. Per le donne beauty farm, per i maschietti il calcetto, giri in bici ecc. 
Abbiamo anche pensato agli amanti dela piscina !!  :Smile:   
Tocca a voi farci avere le adesioni !   :Smile:

----------


## ergo3

> In Sicilia ... DOVE ??

  Palermo............

----------


## Patty76

> La data è praticamente certa. 4/10. 
> Anche la sede: Le Terre Del Verde Borgo Hotel, Centro Vacanze, Organizzazione Ricevimenti Matrimoni e Convegni, Centro Benessere, Agriturismo, Affitto Appartamenti, Ristorazione. Village hotel Le Terre del Verde, Holiday Center, Agriturismo, Apartments for rent, Me
> Una location immersa nel verde. Per le donne beauty farm, per i maschietti il calcetto, giri in bici ecc. 
> Abbiamo anche pensato agli amanti dela piscina !!   
> Tocca a voi farci avere le adesioni !

  Praticamente.....o sicuramente???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Robbie58

Pant, pant ...  lo sapevo, lo sapevo ... che avrei trasmesso i versamenti della mia dichiarazione alle  11,30  del 5 di agosto con l' adsl che andava e veniva !!!   :Mad:  :Mad:   E per di più schiumante di rabbia . Qui si discute di bisboccia, eh ?  Il 4 di ottobre mi sembra un compromesso onorevole. Ma come si fa senza Patty ?  E come un caffè senza zucchero ...

----------


## Contabile

Volevo sottolineare che il 4 ottobre &#232; San Francesco. 
Ho dato uno sguardo agli eventi che organizza "Le Terre del verde Borgo Hotel" dove si pensa di effettuare la convention e per il periodo programmato vi &#232; un evento "La cultura dello spirito - 3 gg / 2 notti " che potrebbe portare al full booking presso l'HOTEL.
La location &#232; a pochi km da Assisi.
Si rischia di non trovare posto.

----------


## roby

> Volevo sottolineare che il 4 ottobre è San Francesco. 
> Ho dato uno sguardo agli eventi che organizza "Le Terre del verde Borgo Hotel" dove si pensa di effettuare la convention e per il periodo programmato vi è un evento "La cultura dello spirito - 3 gg / 2 notti " che potrebbe portare al full booking presso l'HOTEL.
> La location è a pochi km da Assisi.
> Si rischia di non trovare posto.

  hai ragione, bisognerebbe cominciare a contarci, in maniera ufficiale, per vedere chi effettivamente potrà esserci...
Io ci sono = 1

----------


## Robbie58

> Volevo sottolineare che il 4 ottobre è San Francesco. 
> Ho dato uno sguardo agli eventi che organizza "Le Terre del verde Borgo Hotel" dove si pensa di effettuare la convention e per il periodo programmato vi è un evento "La cultura dello spirito - 3 gg / 2 notti " che potrebbe portare al full booking presso l'HOTEL.
> La location è a pochi km da Assisi.
> Si rischia di non trovare posto.

  Beh però se ci muniamo di saio potremmo aggregarci e farci benedire da qualcuno.  Io ne avrei tanto bisogno. Anche se sono agnostico, perchè non tentare ?  Voglio dire, all' autoflagellazione siamo già abituati , no ?
Comunque due Roby già ci sono . Si facciano avanti gli altri. Dai, non fatemi perdere la Patty, che se andiamo in Umbria viene anche lei .

----------


## Patty76

> Beh per&#242; se ci muniamo di saio potremmo aggregarci e farci benedire da qualcuno.  Io ne avrei tanto bisogno. Anche se sono agnostico, perch&#232; non tentare ?  Voglio dire, all' autoflagellazione siamo gi&#224; abituati , no ?
> Comunque due Roby gi&#224; ci sono . Si facciano avanti gli altri. Dai, non fatemi perdere la Patty, che se andiamo in Umbria viene anche lei .

  Se tutto va bene....per l'umbria ci sono anche io!  :Smile:   E' senz'altro pi&#249; vicina di rimini...e la strada meno tortuosa, almeno per me!  :Smile:  
Ah... poi ci sarebbe anche Niccol&#242;!!! E se vengo anche io m i &#232; stata promessa la presenza di Annade e lolly74 (che invito a confermare). 
Su su ragazzi....altre adesioni... 
Ovviamente diamo per scontati Danilo, Contabile, La rocca, Facchini.....aspettiamo solo conferma!  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Partenza alle ore 7 di giorno 2 per arrivare a Gualdo all 16,30. Poi qualche amico ci deve venire a prendere alla stazione. 
Si riparte il 5 con qualche problema legato agli orari per le coincidenze.  
Ci saremo.

----------


## Patty76

> Partenza alle ore 7 di giorno 2 per arrivare a Gualdo all 16,30. Poi qualche amico ci deve venire a prendere alla stazione. 
> Si riparte il 5 con qualche problema legato agli orari per le coincidenze.  
> Ci saremo.

  Parli al plurale...quindi te e...........?????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

La mia dolce met&#224;.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> La mia dolce metà.

  Ah...ok..allora anche io confermo per due!  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie58

Forza, forza !!!  Adesioni, adesioni !!!  Se no ci salta l' evento ... 
Saremo fuori dalle orribili scadenze.  Un po' di giorni liberi, creativi e finalmente rilassati !!!  Immersi nei dolci e nostalgici colori autunnali dell' Umbria ...
Arte, poesia, spiritualità e trascendentale gozzoviglio per tutti !!!
Ci vado pure io nella beauty- firm ad insidiare le femminucce !!!
Dai che si vive una volta sola, checchè ne dicano i buddhisti !!!
E quindi adesioni, adesioni, adesioni !!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

E allora ??   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

E allora ..... 
per una serie di circostanze, quest'anno la Convention non potrà essere organizzata. 
Questo significa che ci rincontreremo in occasione del convegno annuale 2010. 
Grazie a tutti coloro che si sarebbero fatti in tre pur di esserci !   :Smile:

----------


## M@pperò

La CONVENTION non ci sar&#224; ma nulla toglie che non ci si possa incontrare "per zone" come &#232; successo tempo fa a Reggio Calabria o sfruttare il ponte dell'IMMACOLATA per un pranzo o cena ed una bella passeggiata in compagnia. 
Dove il pranzo/cena e la passeggiata? A Roma. L'"aria" di Roma in quel periodo &#232; meravigliosa.

----------


## iam

> Grazie a tutti coloro che si sarebbero fatti in tre pur di esserci !

  ....c'è qualcuno che in quanto a nick si è fatto in *trenta*... pur di esserci  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> La CONVENTION non ci sarà ma nulla toglie che non ci si possa incontrare "per zone" come è successo tempo fa a Reggio Calabria o sfruttare il ponte dell'IMMACOLATA per un pranzo o cena ed una bella passeggiata in compagnia. 
> Dove il pranzo/cena e la passeggiata? A Roma. L'"aria" di Roma in quel periodo è meravigliosa.

  Hey Mappy.... ben tornato  :Smile:  
mi posso permettere di consigliare anche l'aria di Sorrento per quella data? 
(è davvero particolarmente suggestiva  :Smile: )

----------

